# Ing Direct sube el interés de su cuenta Naranja al 6% TAE



## Rocket (17 Jul 2008)

INGDirect contrataca... sube la rentabilidad de su cuenta naranja a un 6%

Ing Direct sube el interés de su cuenta Naranja al 6% TAE- elEconomista.es.



> El banco ING Direct anunció hoy que ha subido al 6 por ciento el tipo de interés en tasa anual equivalente (TAE) de su Cuenta Naranja durante 5 meses desde el momento de la contratación del producto. En una nota, la entidad explica que tanto los clientes del banco que incrementen su saldo histórico como los nuevos que contraten esta cuenta disfrutarán de la remuneración.
> 
> Esta subida se produce cuatro meses después de que la entidad anunciara una subida del tipo de interés de su Cuenta Naranja al 5 por ciento durante un periodo mínimo de 6 meses. Con este nuevo incremento, el banco asegura que la Cuenta Naranja se posiciona como la cuenta de alta remuneración líder en el mercado español.
> 
> Al respecto, el director general de Ahorro e Inversión del banco, Javier de Antonio, explica que la entidad quiere ofrecer "la mejor alternativa" a los clientes para obtener rentabilidad por su dinero además de tenerlo disponible. Según el banco, en la actualidad más de 350.000 clientes hacen todas sus operaciones financieras a través de ING Direct sin pagar comisiones por ninguno de sus servicios.


----------



## Desi (17 Jul 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> INGDirect contrataca... sube la rentabilidad de su cuenta naranja a un 6%
> 
> Ing Direct sube el interés de su cuenta Naranja al 6% TAE- elEconomista.es.



Cómo lo has sabido, Rocket? En la página web aún no sale...gracias por la info!


----------



## Visillera (17 Jul 2008)

Me da una pequeña alegría. Eso sí, intuyo la posible subida del yuri


----------



## federicoterron (17 Jul 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> INGDirect contrataca... sube la rentabilidad de su cuenta naranja a un 6%
> 
> Ing Direct sube el interés de su cuenta Naranja al 6% TAE- elEconomista.es.



En la pagina de ING siguen con la oferta del 5%.


----------



## Rocket (17 Jul 2008)

Fue a traves de una nota publicada por el diario el Economista.

La decision habra sido algo fortuita y con mucha rapidez, por lo que todavia no les ha dado tiempo a actualizar la pagina... 

En cuanto a la subida de tipos que Ms. Visillera predice, yo creo que con la inflacion disparada que seguimos teniendo no solo aqui sino en toda Europa, y los bancos ofreciendo tipos de interes cada vez mas altos, un +0,25 en la proxima reunion es mas que posible.


----------



## javso (17 Jul 2008)

Acabo de llamar a ING para preguntar sobre esto.

AL principio el operador se ha quedado un poco alucinado, no sabía de que le hablaba. Ha dudado y luego ha dicho que si, pero que solo para nuevos clientes. Luego yo le he leído la noticia, y tras tenerme un rato a la espera, me ha confirmado que a partir de mañana te dan un 6% para incrementos de saldo.

Se entera antes este foro que los propios empleados, vivir para ver.


----------



## federicoterron (17 Jul 2008)

En este link dice que es a partir de mañana.

Invertia.com - ING Direct eleva el interés de su cuenta naranja al 6% TAE durante cinco meses


----------



## CaCO3 (17 Jul 2008)

federicoterron dijo:


> En este link dice que es a partir de mañana.
> 
> Invertia.com - ING Direct eleva el interés de su cuenta naranja al 6% TAE durante cinco meses



Lo que espero es que no cojan como fecha de referencia los primeros días de este mes, como hicieron con la última promoción, que yo cobro la nómina con ellos y hasta el cuatro no me la llevo a otro sitio.


----------



## federicoterron (17 Jul 2008)

caco3 dijo:


> Lo que espero es que no cojan como fecha de referencia los primeros días de este mes, como hicieron con la última promoción, que yo cobro la nómina con ellos y hasta el cuatro no me la llevo a otro sitio.



Para los clientes antiguos toman como referencia el incremento del saldo maximo historico.


----------



## Antenista (17 Jul 2008)

javso dijo:


> Acabo de llamar a ING para preguntar sobre esto.
> 
> AL principio el operador se ha quedado un poco alucinado, no sabía de que le hablaba. Ha dudado y luego ha dicho que si, pero que solo para nuevos clientes. Luego yo le he leído la noticia, y tras tenerme un rato a la espera, me ha confirmado que a partir de mañana te dan un 6% para incrementos de saldo.
> 
> *Se entera antes este foro que los propios empleados, vivir para ver*.



Pareces nuevo. Si te pasas por un concesionario te podrás echar aún más risas a costa de los empleados.


----------



## federicoterron (17 Jul 2008)

juanantz dijo:


> ¿HAy alguna forma de saber el saldo maximo historico en la web? :



Supongo que a partir de mañana en la zona de clientes saldra un mensaje con el saldo maximo historico, igual que sale ahora con la oferta del 5%.


----------



## rosonero (17 Jul 2008)

Esta gente de ING es la bomba, aquí todos esforzándonos por pillar el 5.5 % y ahora como el que no quiere la cosa sueltan un 6% hasta fin de año en la cuenta naranja. Estará contenta la competencia !! 

Es la noticia que me faltaba para pegarle una patada el lunes a un depósito y pasarlo a ING, y a mi mujer ya le he dicho que nada de miedos tontos el lunes ya puede ir abriendo cuenta.

El único "pero" es lo que pasará después del 31/12/2008, los que lleváis más tiempo con ING ¿qué suele ocurrir? 

¿Ofrecerán un depósito al 6%, a menos, dependerá del yuri, se largarán a Holanda con toda la pasta  ...?


----------



## floren (17 Jul 2008)

una pregunta lo de incremento de saldo para los viejos clientes quiere decir que todo lo que metas a partir de mañana que es cd entra en vigor lo del 6 % y esto que metes incremente tu saldo maximo historico de la cuenta naranja te rendira al 6% hasta fin de año y lo que tengas de antes nada de nada verdad??


----------



## CaCO3 (17 Jul 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Esta gente de ING es la bomba, aquí todos esforzándonos por pillar el 5.5 % y ahora como el que no quiere la cosa sueltan un 6% hasta fin de año en la cuenta naranja. Estará contenta la competencia!!



No cantes victoria. Me acaba de decir otro forero que son incrementos sobre el máximo histórico. Como hayas metido dinero con ellos en alguna de sus promociones anteriores, te vas a quedar con un palmo de narices.

De hecho, sospecho que todos nos vamos a quedar con un palmo de narices.


----------



## roebek (17 Jul 2008)

federicoterron dijo:


> Para los clientes antiguos toman como referencia el incremento del saldo maximo historico.



O sea, lo de siempre: que los que tenemos con ellos los ahorrillos y la nómina nos fastidiamos. Pues nada, a nadar en otros mares!


----------



## federicoterron (17 Jul 2008)

caco3 dijo:


> No cantes victoria. Me acaba de decir otro forero que son incrementos sobre el máximo histórico. Como hayas metido dinero con ellos en alguna de sus promociones anteriores, te vas a quedar con un palmo de narices.
> 
> De hecho, sospecho que todos nos vamos a quedar con un palmo de narices.



Ese es el problema, que aunque tengas la cuenta a cero desde hace meses, si el ingreso no supera el saldo maximo historico no te van a dar el 6%.


----------



## federicoterron (17 Jul 2008)

roebek dijo:


> O sea, lo de siempre: que los que tenemos con ellos los ahorrillos y la nómina nos fastidiamos. Pues nada, a nadar en otros mares!



Pero otras veces han tomado como fecha de referencia unos dias antes de sacar la oferta. Ahora no sirve el truco de sacar el dinero varios dias antes de cumplir una oferta y volverlo a ingresar cuando sacan la nueva oferta.


----------



## floren (17 Jul 2008)

Yo no me aclaro con lo deincrementos sobre el maximo histórico.
Si yo lo maximo que he tenido en ing direct son 6000 euros y mañana ingreso 100 me dan el 6% de intereses sobre los 6100 euros o sobre los 100 euros.Supongo que es sobre los 100 euros sino no serian muy listos creo yo.
?????


----------



## tucapital.es (17 Jul 2008)

¿Estáis seguros de que va a estar referenciado al saldo máximo HISTÓRICO? Yo creo que perdería mucho ING si pone esa condición. Habrá mucha fuga de clientes hacia otras partes, pueso que superar el máximo histórico va a ser complicado para la mayoría de los clientes de ING.

De hecho, si yo sigo con ING es por las ofertas de incrementos de saldo con respecto a determinadas fechas y lo voy aprovechando.

En fin, habrá que esperar a mañana para saber exáctamente las condiciones. Aunque me decepcionaría si finalmente es como se está diciendo aquí.

Salu2.


----------



## federicoterron (17 Jul 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> ¿Estáis seguros de que va a estar referenciado al saldo máximo HISTÓRICO? Yo creo que perdería mucho ING si pone esa condición. Habrá mucha fuga de clientes hacia otras partes, pueso que superar el máximo histórico va a ser complicado para la mayoría de los clientes de ING.
> 
> De hecho, si yo sigo con ING es por las ofertas de incrementos de saldo con respecto a determinadas fechas y lo voy aprovechando.
> 
> ...



Habra que esperar a mañana para confirmarlo, pero en la nota de prensa dice incrementos con respecto al saldo historico.

Economía/Finanzas.- ING Direct eleva durante cinco meses el interés de su 'cuenta naranja' al 6% TAE. europapress.es


----------



## Visillera (17 Jul 2008)

Qué bien, porque el día 3 hago el ingreso automático


----------



## Visillera (17 Jul 2008)

federicoterron dijo:


> Ese es el problema, que aunque tengas la cuenta a cero desde hace meses, si el ingreso no supera el saldo maximo historico no te van a dar el 6%.



Mi máximo histórico fueron 4300 euros de los que saqué casi 4000 para quitarme letra del coche. Me quedaré con un palmo de narices, pero van a tener que ampliarlo porque los tipos de interes van a subir.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Jul 2008)

Antenista dijo:


> Pareces nuevo. Si te pasas por un concesionario te podrás echar aún más risas a costa de los empleados.



y por algun banco que otro tambien... ya hay hilos de alguien por ahi




tucapital.es dijo:


> ¿Estáis seguros de que va a estar referenciado al saldo máximo HISTÓRICO? Yo creo que perdería mucho ING si pone esa condición. Habrá mucha fuga de clientes hacia otras partes, pueso que superar el máximo histórico va a ser complicado para la mayoría de los clientes de ING.
> 
> De hecho, si yo sigo con ING es por las ofertas de incrementos de saldo con respecto a determinadas fechas y lo voy aprovechando.
> 
> ...



me temo que sí será, como antes tambien lo ha sido.
Economía/Finanzas.- ING Direct eleva durante cinco meses el interés de su 'cuenta naranja' al 6% TAE. europapress.es


----------



## Tuerto (17 Jul 2008)

Seguramente será para incrementos saldo desde el 16/07 o 13/07. 

Al final le tendré que dar las gracias a IBanesto por hacerme pasar el saldo a su cuenta. 

Saludos


----------



## Jurisconsulto Bartolo 08 (17 Jul 2008)

*vinculación*

Se me plantea una duda respecto a los depósitos al 5,5 que muchos del foro tenemos. Supongo que los que estén vinculados a la cuenta naranja al cancelarlos no incrementarán el saldo, pero ¿y los que estén vinculados a la cuenta nómina? Suponiendo en todo caso que por saldo histórico se entienda desde una fecha determinada, porque si no es así tampoco lo incrementarían. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Tuerto (17 Jul 2008)

Jurisconsulto Bartolo 08 dijo:


> Se me plantea una duda respecto a los depósitos al 5,5 que muchos del foro tenemos. Supongo que los que estén vinculados a la cuenta naranja al cancelarlos no incrementarán el saldo, pero ¿y los que estén vinculados a la cuenta nómina? Suponiendo en todo caso que por saldo histórico se entienda desde una fecha determinada, porque si no es así tampoco lo incrementarían. Un saludo a todos.



Para determinar el saldo se suele considerar la suma de todos los productos que tiene en ING un mismo titular, si por ejemplo tienes dos cuentas nóminas, cada una de un titular al pasar importes entre ellas si que cambia el saldo, si todos los productos que tienes son de los mismos titulares no se considera cambio de saldo el movimiento entre ellos.

Saludos.


----------



## Jurisconsulto Bartolo 08 (17 Jul 2008)

Tuerto dijo:


> Para determinar el saldo se suele considerar la suma de todos los productos que tiene en ING un mismo titular, si por ejemplo tienes dos cuentas nóminas, cada una de un titular al pasar importes entre ellas si que cambia el saldo, si todos los productos que tienes son de los mismos titulares no se considera cambio de saldo el movimiento entre ellos.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias por contestar pero no estoy seguro de que lo que tenga en la cuenta nómina cuente como saldo, por ejemplo, si traspasas dinero desde la cuenta naranja hasta la cuenta nómina tu saldo en ing disminuye. También la nómina mientras está en la cuenta nómina no incrementa el saldo hasta que la traspasas a la cuenta naranja. Un saludo.


----------



## Sportacus (17 Jul 2008)

*Condiciones depósito al 6% de ING*

*TAE calculada para cualquier importe superior a un céntimo de euro. Abono de intereses se producirá al vencimiento del depósito. Tipo de interés nominal anual 5,90% (6% TAE ). Para todo el dinero procedente de otras entidades que suponga incremento en su posición global en ING DIRECT a 23/06/08.
Válida para personas físicas mayores de edad. Oferta no acumulable a otras promociones.
**Si entre la fecha de contratación y la fecha de vencimiento del depósito disminuyera su posición global en ING DIRECT, el banco cancelará el mismo importe del depósito que pasará a su
cuenta NARANJA y se remunerará a partir de ese momento al tipo vigente en dicha cuenta.
ING DIRECT NV Sucursal en España.
*** Fuente: Elaboración propia a partir de las cuentas anuales a 31/12/2007
R.B.E.:1388/08


----------



## federicoterron (18 Jul 2008)

Sportacus dijo:


> *TAE calculada para cualquier importe superior a un céntimo de euro. Abono de intereses se producirá al vencimiento del depósito. Tipo de interés nominal anual 5,90% (6% TAE ). Para todo el dinero procedente de otras entidades que suponga incremento en su posición global en ING DIRECT a 23/06/08.
> Válida para personas físicas mayores de edad. Oferta no acumulable a otras promociones.
> **Si entre la fecha de contratación y la fecha de vencimiento del depósito disminuyera su posición global en ING DIRECT, el banco cancelará el mismo importe del depósito que pasará a su
> cuenta NARANJA y se remunerará a partir de ese momento al tipo vigente en dicha cuenta.
> ...



Finalmente han tomado como referencia el 23 de Junio y no el saldo maximo historico. Ya he contratado un par.


----------



## segundaresidencia (18 Jul 2008)

joder que mal rollo,ayer mismo en un centro comercial, vi un stand de ing ,me hice una cuenta,y hoy le he dado el numero de ibercaja,la he abierto con 5000,me ofrecen un 8% tae el primer mes y luego un 5%
una pregunta¿me daran despues del primer mes el 6?

joder,quise probar,porque todo dios habla bien de ing,y creo que me deberia haber esperado un poco


----------



## punzon (18 Jul 2008)

*?????????????*

6% T.A.E.*
DURANTE LOS 5 PRIMEROS MESES.
PARA NUEVOS CLIENTES
ÁBRALA AHORA
Y si ya es cliente, puede contratar el nuevo Depósito 6 durante 5 meses *por sus nuevos ingresos*. Más información

*T.A.E. calculada para cualquier importe. Abono mensual de intereses. Tipo de interés nominal anual 5,84% (6% T.A.E. durante 5 meses) aplicable a partir de la fecha del primer ingreso. Una vez transcurridos los 5 meses se remunerará al tipo de interés en vigor de la cuenta NARANJA, actualmente 2,96% interés nominal anual (3% T.A.E.). Promoción exclusiva para nuevos clientes hasta el 30/09/08. ING DIRECT NV. Sucursal en España. La cuenta NARANJA no admite domiciliación de recibos.

**Fuente: elaboración propia a partir de cuentas anuales de las entidades. Datos a diciembre de 2007.

R.E.B.E: 08/36507


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (18 Jul 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> ¿Estáis seguros de que va a estar referenciado al saldo máximo HISTÓRICO? Yo creo que perdería mucho ING si pone esa condición. Habrá mucha fuga de clientes hacia otras partes, pueso que superar el máximo histórico va a ser complicado para la mayoría de los clientes de ING.
> 
> De hecho, si yo sigo con ING es por las ofertas de incrementos de saldo con respecto a determinadas fechas y lo voy aprovechando.
> 
> ...



¿Y no funciona el truquito ese de mover los saldos a otra cuenta, con otro titular, sacarlo, y volverlo a meter? Pregunto.


----------



## Tuerto (18 Jul 2008)

Mi gozo en un pozo...

Se trata de un depósito a 5 meses, para saldos superiores al que tuvieras el día 23/06, entonces todavía no habia pasado el saldo a IBanesto, así que se queda en el mismo sitio.

Saludos.


----------



## tucapital.es (18 Jul 2008)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> ¿Y no funciona el truquito ese de mover los saldos a otra cuenta, con otro titular, sacarlo, y volverlo a meter? Pregunto.



FUNCIONAAAAAAAA.... Lo acabo de probar. Da la casualidad de que hice los movientos de dinero hace una semana con el fin de contratar el depósito 5%, pero fíjate, acabo de contratarlo al 6% TAE.

Para más información, véase el truco para conseguir el 6% TAE sin incrementar su saldo.

También se hizo en su momento en Tu Capital una prueba del truco para conseguir el depósito incremento de saldo que es extensible a la oferta actual de ING.

Salu2.


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (18 Jul 2008)

ojo!
que el saldo máximo que toma de referencia es el de la cuenta naranja+depósitos y no el de la cuenta nómina

yo también he contratado un depósito


----------



## javso (18 Jul 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> FUNCIONAAAAAAAA.... Lo acabo de probar. Da la casualidad de que hice los movientos de dinero hace una semana con el fin de contratar el depósito 5%, pero fíjate, acabo de contratarlo al 6% TAE.
> 
> Para más información, véase el truco para conseguir el 6% TAE sin incrementar su saldo.
> 
> ...



Un detalle importante que creo que se está pasando por alto. Con el truco anterior, al 5,5%, el depósito lo podías cancelar en cualquier momento y te daba esa rentabilidad por los días que lo hubieras tenido. Pero por las condiciones que aparecen en la página del nuevo al 6%, me parece entender que si lo cancelas antes de los 5 meses no te la dan. Habría que confirmar esto.

Esto es lo que dice: 

Sólo tiene que contratar el Nuevo Depósito 6, por los nuevos ingresos que realice y que supongan un aumento de su posición global en 
ING DIRECT y empezará a disfrutar de un 6% T.A.E.*, *siempre que mantenga dicha posición hasta su vencimiento*.**

Edito de nuevo:

He leído el segundo párrafo y parece que no te penaliza:

Si antes de final de año, necesita su dinero, se lo podrá llevar sin ninguna penalización y con la rentabilidad que haya acumulado hasta la fecha.


----------



## rosonero (18 Jul 2008)

Si que es verdad que es algo contradictorio, por un lado dice que hay que mantenerlo y que si tu posición globla baja el depósito lo cancelan y te devuelven a la cuenta naranja al interés vigente en este momento, osea 3% :.
Por otro lado te dicen que si lo necesitas te lo llevas sin penalización !!!

A ver si TuCapital o algún otro experto INGeista nos lo aclara. Esperemos que ING no se apunte al carro de la transparencia cero a la que nos tienen acostumbrados otras entidades.


----------



## goldkat (18 Jul 2008)

Tengo una duda al respecto de este nuevo deposito, se pueden crear mas de un deposito? Yo soy cliente de ing desde hace años, pero mi saldo a 23/06 es de 0 euros, por lo cual, todo el dinero que meta ahora me cuenta para el deposito de 6%. Pero puedo por ejemplo meter mil euros en un deposito y el mes que viene meter mil mas en otro al 6%? Y asi sucesivamente? O solo puedo aprovecharme del deposito una vez?

Muchas gracias


----------



## javso (18 Jul 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Si que es verdad que es algo contradictorio, por un lado dice que hay que mantenerlo y que si tu posición globla baja el depósito lo cancelan y te devuelven a la cuenta naranja al interés vigente en este momento, osea 3% :.
> Por otro lado te dicen que si lo necesitas te lo llevas sin penalización !!!
> 
> A ver si TuCapital o algún otro experto INGeista nos lo aclara. Esperemos que ING no se apunte al carro de la transparencia cero a la que nos tienen acostumbrados otras entidades.



Y además otra cosa: según las noticias que aparecen en la prensa económica, el 6% de le daba por tenerlo en la cuenta naranja, no por abrir un depósito. La diferencia sería que de ser así, el interés te lo darían mes a mes, con lo que al final ganas algo más. Sin embargo, en la web lo que aparece es un depósito 

http://www.expansion.com/edicion/exp/finanzas/productos_financieros/es/desarrollo/1147048.html


----------



## rosonero (18 Jul 2008)

Entiendo que las nuevas aperturas de cuentas naranjas a partir de hoy son al 6% sin necesidad de depósitos, para los ya clientes el 6% es haciendo los depósitos.


----------



## Tuerto (18 Jul 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Entiendo que las nuevas aperturas de cuentas naranjas a partir de hoy son al 6% sin necesidad de depósitos, para los ya clientes el 6% es haciendo los depósitos.



Correcto.

Saludos.


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (18 Jul 2008)

goldkat dijo:


> Tengo una duda al respecto de este nuevo deposito, se pueden crear mas de un deposito? Yo soy cliente de ing desde hace años, pero mi saldo a 23/06 es de 0 euros, por lo cual, todo el dinero que meta ahora me cuenta para el deposito de 6%. Pero puedo por ejemplo meter mil euros en un deposito y el mes que viene meter mil mas en otro al 6%? Y asi sucesivamente? O solo puedo aprovecharme del deposito una vez?
> 
> Muchas gracias




puedes abrir tantos depósitos como quieras siempre y cuando vayas aumentando tu posición a fecha 23/06

en la misma web te pone el importe por el que puedes abrir cada depósito en cada momento


----------



## Desi (18 Jul 2008)

goldkat dijo:


> Tengo una duda al respecto de este nuevo deposito, se pueden crear mas de un deposito? Yo soy cliente de ing desde hace años, pero mi saldo a 23/06 es de 0 euros, por lo cual, todo el dinero que meta ahora me cuenta para el deposito de 6%. Pero puedo por ejemplo meter mil euros en un deposito y el mes que viene meter mil mas en otro al 6%? Y asi sucesivamente? O solo puedo aprovecharme del deposito una vez?
> 
> Muchas gracias



Habla con ellos. te paso el teléfono que no es un 902: 91 634 92 22


----------



## CaCO3 (18 Jul 2008)

Yo entiendo:

* Los clientes podemos contratar un depósito al 6% para incrementos de saldo superiores al del 23 de junio. ¿Hay forma de saber cuál era antes de intentar contratarlo?

* Si durante la vida del depósito, se baja del saldo de referencia cancelan el depósito y lo meten en la cuenta naranja al 3%, pero no penalizan el tiempo que estuvo el dinero en el depósito (que rentará al 6%). Eso se deduce de la lectura de las condiciones, ¿no?

EDITO:

Los que contratáis varios depósitos lo hacéis para poder recuperar el dinero por tramos, ¿no?


----------



## rosonero (18 Jul 2008)

caco3 dijo:


> Yo entiendo:
> 
> * Los clientes podemos contratar un depósito al 6% para incrementos de saldo superiores al del 23 de junio. ¿Hay forma de saber cuál era antes de intentar contratarlo?
> 
> ...



Bien explicado, ahora me queda claro, no es una condición contradictoria sino que me faltaban _ entendederas_


----------



## Tuerto (18 Jul 2008)

caco3 dijo:


> Yo entiendo:
> 
> * Los clientes podemos contratar un depósito al 6% para incrementos de saldo superiores al del 23 de junio. ¿Hay forma de saber cuál era antes de intentar contratarlo?
> 
> ...



A la primera, comentar que al hacer el depósito te informa del importe por el cual lo puedes abrir, no has de calcular nada.

A la segunda, no existe ningún tipo de penalización por cancelación anticipada.

A la tercera, se suelen hacer varios depósitos por cuando la disponibilidad de "pasta" suele variar con el tiempo, ya que al no existir penalización da igual cuantos depósitos abras.

Saludos.


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (18 Jul 2008)

juanantz dijo:


> Una curiosidad.
> 
> Por lo que veo no puedes transferir el dinero a tu cuenta nomina desde otra entidad y una vez hecho esto contratar el deposito.
> 
> Le he dado al boton de contratacion y solo me deja realizar una orden de ingreso desde mi cuenta asociada.




yo si he podido hacerlo pero via telefónica, es cierto que por la web no se puede pero lo que puedes probar es a pasar el dinero de la nómina a la naranja y luego desde la naranja abrir el depósito


----------



## ajripa (18 Jul 2008)

Si tienes la cuenta nómina, el dinero tiene que pasar a la naranja, y es entonces cuando te deja abrir el depósito.


----------



## mave_victor (18 Jul 2008)

Yo todavía no soy cliente de ing. ¿Si abro la cuenta naranja, todo el dinero que vaya metiendo cada mes rentará al 6% o solo el primer ingreso?

Gracias.


----------



## goguito (18 Jul 2008)

Bueno, ya he abierto 3 depósitos de mil euros, alguien sabe por qué pone que el saldo disponible de cada uno es de solo 400 euros?


----------



## Catacrack (19 Jul 2008)

Ibanesto a subido el interes de su cuenta azul al 6,10% TAE para competir contra la subida de la cuenta naranja de ING.


----------



## valdomero (19 Jul 2008)

*vamosssssss*

ala,..............: pues pa ibanesto que me voy


----------



## quike_19 (19 Jul 2008)

Los que teníamos los depositos al 5,5 creo que podremos cancelarlos y abrirlos al 6%. En mi caso he ingresado 500 € recientemente en ING, y me sale que mi saldo ha aumentado en 500 y pico (intereses) desde el 23 de junio cuando tenía todo lo demás en los depósitos, por lo que en principio podría cancelarlos todos, y reabrirlos al 6, pero estoy intentandolo y me dice que no se ha cancelado y que contacte por teléfono. Mañana mismo lo vuelvo a intentar y si no llamo para cancelarlos o para que me cambien directamente el tipo de interé.


----------



## tucapital.es (19 Jul 2008)

Catacrack dijo:


> Ibanesto a subido el interes de su cuenta azul al 6,10% TAE para competir contra la subida de la cuenta naranja de ING.



Vaya guerra para captar efectivos. Ha sido muy bueno este último movimiento de Ibanesto, pero tanto uno como otro han tenido un fallo. No han actualizado su publicidad en la que sigue poniendo las condiciones anteriores.

Salu2


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (19 Jul 2008)

*Igual también se deja.*

Igual también funciona lo del amago de saca el depósito de ING para trasnferirlo a Ibnasteo, y zas te sale la oferta del 6%. ¿Alguien lo ha probado?

EDITO: He probado con una cantidad de 6.000 y no hay contraoferta, (al menos ants de meter los dígitos de firma), por lo que he abortado. Igual hay que esperar unos días a ver si reacionan.


----------



## dejota (19 Jul 2008)

*ING te ofrece el 6% si quieres traspasar a Ibanesto*

Hola. 
He llamado para asociar la cuenta de Ibanesto a mi cuenta naranja, y me ofrecieron la cuenta creciente. Al negarme y comentarle a la operadora que conocía otros bancos y que mi intención era traspasar a ibanesto el dinero, me ofreció el 6% sobre todo el saldo que actualmente tenía contratado. Tenía un depósito al 5% que también puede cancelar sin problemas y pasar a incrementar el nuevo depósito. 
Lástima que ING no saque ofertas para todos (clientes actuales y nuevos). Se comerían el mercado. Es el único defecto que les veo actualmente.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## Jurisconsulto Bartolo 08 (19 Jul 2008)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Igual también funciona lo del amago de saca el depósito de ING para trasnferirlo a Ibnasteo, y zas te sale la oferta del 6%. ¿Alguien lo ha probado?



Sigue saliendo la contraoferta del 5,5. Un saludo.


----------



## Demonic_Tutor (19 Jul 2008)

Ya esta anunciado en la portada de www.ingdirect.es

Amago con sacar algo mas de 10.000 (todo menos lo retenido)que putada estoy en maximos.
me ofrece un deposito a 3 meses al 4% y otro a 6 meses al 4.40

Menuda pedazo de mierda. Como siempre se premia más al nuevo que al que tienes en casa.

Me parece que por fin ibanesto va a tener un cliente nuevo.

Hoy ha nacido un subastero


----------



## Sukarrieta (19 Jul 2008)

*ibanesto al 6,10%*

ibanesto.es
cuenta azul.... 
esto se anima... ya vamos!!!


----------



## quike_19 (19 Jul 2008)

*A los que teníamos depositos al 5,5 antes del 23/6*

Esta mañana he vuelto a intentarlo ya que anoche estaban en modo mantenimiento y no dejaba operar y confirmo que *todo el dinero que teníamos en los depósitos antes del 23/6 cuenta como INCREMENTO DE SALDO*. En mi caso, que deje la cuanta naranja a cero, todo el dinero que tenía en depósitos lo he podido meter en nuevos depósitos al 6%, como si fuera guita nueva!!!. (menos los intereses que me ingresaron en la cuenta naranja el 1 de julio y los intereses de los depósitos al cancelarlos hoy)


----------



## federicoterron (19 Jul 2008)

quike_19 dijo:


> Esta mañana he vuelto a intentarlo ya que anoche estaban en modo mantenimiento y no dejaba operar y confirmo que *todo el dinero que teníamos en los depósitos antes del 23/6 cuenta como INCREMENTO DE SALDO*. En mi caso, que deje la cuanta naranja a cero, todo el dinero que tenía en depósitos lo he podido meter en nuevos depósitos al 6%, como si fuera guita nueva!!!. (menos los intereses que me ingresaron en la cuenta naranja el 1 de julio y los intereses de los depósitos al cancelarlos hoy)



Eso mismo he hecho yo, cancele todos los depositos al 5.5% y los he vuelto a abrir al 6%.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (19 Jul 2008)

*a pasarse al 6%*



quike_19 dijo:


> Esta mañana he vuelto a intentarlo ya que anoche estaban en modo mantenimiento y no dejaba operar y confirmo que *todo el dinero que teníamos en los depósitos antes del 23/6 cuenta como INCREMENTO DE SALDO*. En mi caso, que deje la cuanta naranja a cero, todo el dinero que tenía en depósitos lo he podido meter en nuevos depósitos al 6%, como si fuera guita nueva!!!. (menos los intereses que me ingresaron en la cuenta naranja el 1 de julio y los intereses de los depósitos al cancelarlos hoy)



Confirmado también, sin amagos ni pamplinas. Se cancela el depósito 5,5% y se vuleve a contratar depósito al 6% .


Lo que no quita para que me haga la picha un lío con la lógica de la operativa de estas cuentas y depósitos. Por ejemplo, ¿A los clientes que tuvierán depósitos "normales" 5%, también los tratan igual?. ¿Que logica tiene que a quienes tuvieran un a cuenta naranja abierta al 5% antes del 23 de Julio, sin contratar depósito, que estaba también al 5% (salvo que te eneteraras del truco del amago), no se les deje suscribir este depósito?

Misterios


----------



## quike_19 (19 Jul 2008)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Confirmado también, sin amagos ni pamplinas. Se cancela el depósito 5,5% y se vuleve a contratar depósito al 6% .
> 
> 
> Lo que no quita para que me haga la picha un lío con la lógica de la operativa de estas cuentas y depósitos. Por ejemplo, ¿A los clientes que tuvierán depósitos "normales" 5%, también los tratan igual?. ¿Que logica tiene que a quienes tuvieran un a cuenta naranja abierta al 5% antes del 23 de Julio, sin contratar depósito, que estaba también al 5% (salvo que te eneteraras del truco del amago), no se les deje suscribir este depósito?
> ...



Yo después del truco del 5,5% abri 4 depositos mas con la promoción vigente del 5% (ya que había dejado a cero la c. naranja y ya no había amago posible) y también me ha funcionado con esos
Con los de antes de eso no se, pero si tenías uno aunque fuera con una cantidad ridicula el sistema detectaba que disfrutabas de un deposito de alto interes y no te dejaba truco. Tras cancelarlo, ya si iba el truco.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Jul 2008)

quike_19 dijo:


> Esta mañana he vuelto a intentarlo ya que anoche estaban en modo mantenimiento y no dejaba operar y confirmo que *todo el dinero que teníamos en los depósitos antes del 23/6 cuenta como INCREMENTO DE SALDO*. En mi caso, que deje la cuanta naranja a cero, todo el dinero que tenía en depósitos lo he podido meter en nuevos depósitos al 6%, como si fuera guita nueva!!!. (menos los intereses que me ingresaron en la cuenta naranja el 1 de julio y los intereses de los depósitos al cancelarlos hoy)



Confirmado también. 

He cancelado todos los depósitos al 5.5% y los he abierto al 6%.


----------



## albrto (20 Jul 2008)

Yo solo puedo abrir el deposito si lo meto desde una cuenta asociada. Tengo cuenta nomina y cuenta naranja, pero si le doy a abriir, el "origen" de la cuenta solo me permite en un desplegable dos cuentas asociadas que tengo.

Como lo habeis hecho vosotros ?


----------



## chameleon (20 Jul 2008)

hoy he cancelado un depósito que tenía de Abril al 5%, los 1000 eurillos se han ido a la cuenta naranja junto con los intereses, pero al darle a contratar el depósito del 6% no me deja coger ninguna cuenta (aparece la pestaña en blanco), y me dice en la pantalla principal que mi saldo no ha aumentado desde el 23 de Junio.

¿Alguna idea? :

edit: he probado hacer el amago de la transferencia y me ha vuelto a ofrecer el depósito del 5.5%. Lo he aceptado y me ha dejado meter también los intereses que me acaba de dar.
seguiré trasteando...

edit2: he cancelado un depósito al 5,5% abierto a principios de julio, me ha permitido contratar el 6% sin incluir los intereses.
tengo otro de principios de junio al 5,5%, no me atrevo a cancelarlo, creo que no me ofrecerá el 6% y tendré que hacer el amago de transferencia otra vez...


----------



## albrto (20 Jul 2008)

Yo al final lo he hecho por telefono. El tio de ing insistiendo que desde mi cuenta naranja si podia hacerlo, pero por internet no habia manera. No se si lo he hecho mal pero donde el me decia que debia verlo, no salia.

Al final me lo han hecho por telefono...


----------



## chameleon (20 Jul 2008)

juanantz dijo:


> Yo he cancelado los depositos al 5,5% y me los ha ingresado en la cuenta nomina. Desde ahí solo me dejaba ingresar dinero desde la cuenta asociada.



¿Alguno de esos depósitos tenía fecha de apertura anterior al 23 de Junio?

gracias


----------



## chameleon (20 Jul 2008)

juanantz dijo:


> Si, el más grande y sin problemas. El otro era menor y posterior.



vale gracias, me ha funcionado, resumo mi caso porque puede que le sea útil a alguien:

depósito abierto 07/07/2008 al 5,5% con el amago de transferencia: cancelado - desaparece la oferta del6% - salir y entrar en la web para que aparezca la oferta del 6% - contratado (no puedo meter los intereses)

depósito abierto 15/06/2008 al 5,5% con el amago de trasferencia: cancelado - desaparece la oferta del 6% - salir y entrar en la web para que aparezca la oferta del 6% - contratado (no puedo meter los intereses)

depósito abierto 05/04/2008 al 5% con vencimiento en Septiembre: 
- cancelo 
- al darle a contratar el depósito 6% dice que no se ha incrementado el saldo desde el 23/Junio
- amago transferencia y me sale la oferta del 5,5%, *me permite incluir los intereses de los otros depósitos cancelados*. Asi que esto hacedlo lo último para aprovechar también los intereses.
- La fecha de apertura aparece como 20/07/2008, pero la fecha de constitución no aparece hasta mañana 21/07/2008.
*- sospecho que si cancelo mañana este depósito 5,5% me dejará coger el 6%!!* (ya he probado cancelándolo hoy y no me deja)


----------



## gustandil (20 Jul 2008)

*Me lo he pasado al ibanesto*

Hola,

Tenia un total de 4 depositos en ING al 5.5%. Deshice 2 para probar y los unifique. Al intentar contratar al 6% en la web me decia que tenia disponible un valor X (ingreso posterior al 23/6) pero no lo podía hacer.
Llame a ING les explique, me tuvieron como 15 min al telefono en espera y me dijeron que solo podía contratar al 6 si hacia nuevos ingresos...
Le dije q quería el 6% ó que me lo pasen entonces a la cuenta asociada de ibanesto. Pues terminé haciendo eso. Pasando al ibanesto...

Salu2


----------



## ignominia (20 Jul 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> ...
> depósito abierto 05/04/2008 al 5% con vencimiento en Septiembre:
> - cancelo
> - al darle a contratar el depósito 6% dice que no se ha incrementado el saldo desde el 23/Junio
> ...



Mi caso es similar salvo que mi depósito abierto en Abril (al 5% 3Meses) había vencido esta semana. Al hacer el amago únicamente me ofrece *5% a 3M* y únicamente me deja hacer un amago(?). A partir del segundo me deja hacer la transferencia (importe usado 10K) sin ofrecerme el depósito.

Por cierto que el orden que indicas no me ha funcionado. 
Si creas el del *6%* y luego intentas hacer el amago te dice que perderás el depósito de alta rentabilidad. Con lo que he tenido que hacer primero el amago creando 1 depósito al *5% 3M*, y luego uno al 6% con el incremento des del 23 de junio. He probado con desconexiones y creando/cancelando depósitos, y únicamente he conseguido lo que menciono.

A ver si en breve mejoran las ofertas o alguien descubre cómo hacer alguna pirula.


----------



## chameleon (20 Jul 2008)

ignominia dijo:


> Por cierto que el orden que indicas no me ha funcionado.
> Si creas el del *6%* y luego intentas hacer el amago te dice que perderás el depósito de alta rentabilidad. Con lo que he tenido que hacer primero el amago creando 1 depósito al *5% 3M*, y luego uno al 6% con el incremento des del 23 de junio. He probado con desconexiones y creando/cancelando depósitos, y únicamente he conseguido lo que menciono.



debe haber condiciones que desconocemos.
yo abrí la cuenta nómina, luego la naranja al 4,5% (hasta Julio) y amago con 10100eur. en la cuenta naranja siempre ha entrado dinero, nunca he transferido a la cuenta nómina o fuera. la tarjeta de débito está asociada a la cuenta nómina.

es verdad que si amago la transferencia desde la c naranja me dice que perderé el depósito de alta rentabilidad (lo cual no sé qué significa)
intenta amagar desde la cuenta nómina con 10100eur, yo no los tengo pero hoy me ha dejado y ha aparecido la oferta igualmente. aunque recuerdo que hace unas semanas sí que me advirtió que no tenía ese dinero y no me dejó :


----------



## Galf (21 Jul 2008)

.
Hace un momento he cancelado depósitos abiertos el 09/07/2008 al 5% y re-abierto depósitos al 6%. Cuenta Naranja, sin Cuenta Nómina.

A destacar: Estos depósitos al 5% desde el 09/07/2008 provenían de una transferencia hecha el 07/07/2008 por lo que si habían producido un incremento del saldo a 23/06/2008.

Al cancelarlos el sistema detecta que ha habido tal incremento (aunque el dinero provenga ahora de un depósito) y te oferta el 6%.

Para hacer varios depósitos he tenido que entrar y salir de la cuenta.

Tengo otros depósitos al 5,5% hechos ANTES del 23/08/2008 y que provenían de sucesivas renovaciones trimestrales al 5%. Estos no los tocaré porque ya estaban en la cuenta y no provocaron un incremento de saldo, no creo que el sistema te oferte un 6% para ese dinero.

Saludos.
.
.


----------



## chameleon (21 Jul 2008)

Galf dijo:


> Tengo otros depósitos al 5,5% hechos ANTES del 23/08/2008 y que provenían de sucesivas renovaciones trimestrales al 5%. Estos no los tocaré porque ya estaban en la cuenta y no provocaron un incremento de saldo, no creo que el sistema te oferte un 6% para ese dinero.



apuesto a que si te lo permite, a mi y a otro forero al menos si que nos ha dejado


----------



## spheratu (21 Jul 2008)

¿Cuanto tiempo debe estar un deposito abierto para que te concedan la oferta del 6%?
Ejemplo practico:
tenía un deposito al 5% de hace un par de semanas y al cancelarlo,ese dinero me deja ponerlo al 6%.
Pero esta mañana he abierto uno al 4%,lo he anulado minutos despues y nada,ese dinero no sirve para abrir uno al 6.
¿tiene que estar unos dias o es que viniendo de un deposito al 4,ese dinero no consta como nuevo ingreso?
Vaya lio......


----------



## mgar (21 Jul 2008)

juanantz dijo:


> No hay que amagar nada. Tienes que cancelarlos, pasar el dinero a la cuenta naranja (si es que tienes cuenta nomina), salir, volver a entrar y aceptar la oferta del depósito 6%.
> 
> A mi si me dejó.



Cuidado con cancelar los depositos que quizas luego no puedas contratar el 6% porque es solo para aumentos de saldo desde 23/06/08.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (21 Jul 2008)

Vaya, follón. Tampoco son muy transparentes que digamos en la operativa.

Por si sirve de pista, los depósitos al 5,5% (los del amago a Ibanesto) que me ha dejado pasar al 6% estaban abiertos antes del 23 de junio.

No tuve que salir ni volver a entrar, hice varios segidos uno tras otro en al misma sesión, si mal no recuerdo.

La cantidad que tenía en la Cuenta Naranja (no en depósitos) antes del 23 de Junio, no me la deja pasar a depósito 6%, y si amago transferencia me dice que me reducirá en la misma cantidad los depósitos.

Formalmente, según se desprende de ING, los depósitos al 5,5% no son un incremento global de posiciones, sin embargo los considera como si entrasen como dinero nuevo en la cuenta naranja. ¿es una deferencia de ING? ¿es un bujero de su lógica?

Con todos estos datos experimentales, ¿no hay alguna mente precalara y familiarizada con estos arcanos que haya deducido las reglas y nos las explique al resto de mortales de forma clara y concisa?.


----------



## Suko (21 Jul 2008)

Yo solo tengo cuenta naranja, y no puedo realizar " el truco" de cancelar los depositos al 5,5 para pillar el 6, ya que solo tengo la opcion de traer el dinero de las cuentas asociadas. 
tendria que cancelar, llevarme el dinero, y volverlo a traer desde una cuenta asociada. Al hacerlo disminuyo saldo desde 23 -6 2008 con lo cual no se puede. 

Hay que jorobarse.


----------



## Suko (21 Jul 2008)

juanantz dijo:


> Yo cuando tenía los depósitos abiertos solo me daba la opción de traer de la cuenta asociada ya que no detectaba dinero en la cuenta naranja.
> 
> Al cancelar los depósitos y detectar dinero en la cuenta si que me dejó abrir al 6% sin necesidad de hacer lo que comentas.



hummmmm interesante... Voy a probar cancelando un deposito pequeño, a ver chicuela.


----------



## Suko (21 Jul 2008)

juanantz dijo:


> Yo cuando tenía los depósitos abiertos solo me daba la opción de traer de la cuenta asociada ya que no detectaba dinero en la cuenta naranja.
> 
> Al cancelar los depósitos y detectar dinero en la cuenta si que me dejó abrir al 6% sin necesidad de hacer lo que comentas.



Cierto. aseguro que funciona!!! Gracias mil.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (21 Jul 2008)

he cancelado mis depositos al 5,5% anteriores al 23 de junio y los he sustituido por depósitos al 6% directamente, sin necesidad de hacer nada especial, simplemente detecta incremento en la cuenta naranja y así lo contabiliza sin importar que el dinero provenga de otros productos de ING.

posible explicación: ha desaparecido la oferta al hacer amago de transferencia, pero ha sido sustituido por esta es otra manera de fidelizar, quien no lo sabe se queda con sus depósitos a rentabilidades inferiores e incrementa el saldo si quiere contratar el nuevo depósito, y quien lo sabe los sustituye por el flamante deposito al 6%, así no te vas, es fidelizar dejándote contratar el nuevo depósito sin que incrementes el saldo, pero sin publicitarlo.


----------



## Locar (21 Jul 2008)

Acabo de abrir 7 depósitos al 6%...


----------



## Tuerto (21 Jul 2008)

No te hubiera gustado abrir 6 depositos al 7%?, mola más.


----------



## chameleon (21 Jul 2008)

Tuerto dijo:


> No te hubiera gustado abrir 6 depositos al 7%?, mola más.



verás a finales de año cuando trichi suba los tipos...

por cierto el depósito 5,5% sigue vigente, y el truco de amagar sigue funcionando. los que os da pegas al hacer la transferencia amagad desde la c nómina con 10100 eur, aunque no tengáis la pasta...


----------



## lobox (21 Jul 2008)

Acabo de abrir un fondo al 5,5. Si lo cierro dentro de un par de dias e intento abrir otro me ofrecera el 6?


----------



## spheratu (21 Jul 2008)

lobox dijo:


> Acabo de abrir un fondo al 5,5. Si lo cierro dentro de un par de dias e intento abrir otro me ofrecera el 6?



Estoy como tu,he abierto uno al 4 (al 5,5 ya no me deja abrir mas) con la intención de cancelarlo y ver si suena la flauta.


----------



## Locar (21 Jul 2008)

Tuerto dijo:


> No te hubiera gustado abrir 6 depositos al 7%?, mola más.



Por supuesto. Pero tiempo al tiempo, todo se andará.


----------



## srV (21 Jul 2008)

Hola a tod@s. Soy nuevo en el foro. Os leo desde hace poco para conocer un poco más de esta crisis y ampliar mis conocimiento s en economia, mercados, inversiones, etc, para aumentar mis ahorrillos.

Abrí mi deposito 5.5% gracias también a vosotros, con fecha posterior al 1 de Julio y ahora veo lo del 6%, bieeeeeeeeeenn

Pero; ¿es posible que rinda más el deposito al 5.5% que está hasta fin de año, que no el del 6% a 5 meses?....

PD; no reiros que sus veo,,,,

Gracias


----------



## Tuerto (21 Jul 2008)

srV dijo:


> Hola a tod@s. Soy nuevo en el foro. Os leo desde hace poco para conocer un poco más de esta crisis y ampliar mis conocimiento s en economia, mercados, inversiones, etc, para aumentar mis ahorrillos.
> 
> Abrí mi deposito 5.5% gracias también a vosotros, con fecha posterior al 1 de Julio y ahora veo lo del 6%, bieeeeeeeeeenn
> 
> ...



Abre el depósito al 6% el 1 de agosto, y será lo mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## chameleon (21 Jul 2008)

ayer cancelé uno al 5%, no me dejó abrir el del 6%. pero amagué transferencia y lo cambié por el del 5,5%. hoy he cancelado este al 5,5% y me ha permitido abrir el 6%. es decir 5% -5,5% - 6% en 2 días.
La cosa queda así:

- Depósitos 5,5% abiertos ANTES y DESPUES del 23/06/2008: permite abrir 6% tras cancelarlos. si traspasa el dinero a la c nomina, transferir a la c naranja y volver a intentar.

- OTROS: 
cancelar depósito
probar si ofrece el 6%
si no lo ofrece amagar transferencia desde c nómina de 10100 eur y abrir depósito 5,5% (a algunos no les está dejando)
AL DIA SIGUIENTE (fecha constitución) cancelar este depósito al 5,5%
abrir depósito 6% (ahora sí lo permitirá)

saludos ...


----------



## Aitor Menta (21 Jul 2008)

srV dijo:


> Pero; ¿es posible que rinda más el deposito al 5.5% que está hasta fin de año, que no el del 6% a 5 meses?....
> 
> PD; no reiros que sus veo,,,,
> 
> Gracias



Claro que rinde más, pero porque hay un mes de diferencia  Puedes probarlo con esta calculadora de intereses: Calculo Intereses Cuenta Ahorro

•1000€ al 5.5%TAE en 6 meses dan 27.10€ brutos, 22.22€ netos
•1000€ al 6%TAE en 5 meses dan 24.53€ brutos, 20.11€ netos

La cuestion es si en ese mes de diferencia eres capaz de sacarle la diferencia


----------



## lobox (21 Jul 2008)

Me dicen los de ing que tardan dos dias en abrir el fondo al 5,5 % es eso cierto a alguien mas se lo han dicho asi? o es automatico? porque si es automatico llamo ahora mismo pero a la velocidad del rayo.


----------



## federicoterron (21 Jul 2008)

lobox dijo:


> Me dicen los de ing que tardan dos dias en abrir el fondo al 5,5 % es eso cierto a alguien mas se lo han dicho asi? o es automatico? porque si es automatico llamo ahora mismo pero a la velocidad del rayo.



El deposito al 5.5% tarda un dia en constituirse, en cambio el del 6% es automatico.


----------



## Roland (21 Jul 2008)

punzon dijo:


> 6% T.A.E.*
> DURANTE LOS 5 PRIMEROS MESES.
> PARA NUEVOS CLIENTES
> ÁBRALA AHORA
> ...



Si la promoción está hasta finales de septiembre me conviene mantener los depositos que tengo al 5,5% y cancelarlos para volverlos a crear al 6% antes de Octubre, no?


Aunque por lo de "Promoción exclusiva para nuevos clientes hasta el 30/09/08" me excluiría a mi. Si es así puedo saber durante cuanto tiempo me seguirán ofreciendo esa oferta?


----------



## srV (21 Jul 2008)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas. En ese caso intentaré estirar el depósito al 5.5 % hasta casi el fin de promoción del depósito al 6%, al igual que comenta Roland. 

Aunque tal como están las cosas la semana que viene por la competencia sacan otra oferta. Quizás más igualadas a las de ING en el otros paises europeos.

Saludos


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (21 Jul 2008)

srV dijo:


> Gracias por vuestras respuestas. En ese caso intentaré estirar el depósito al 5.5 % hasta casi el fin de promoción del depósito al 6%, al igual que comenta Roland.
> 
> Aunque tal como están las cosas la semana que viene por la competencia sacan otra oferta. Quizás más igualadas a las de ING en el otros paises europeos.
> 
> Saludos



mi opinión es coger hoy lo mejor y no dejarlo para mañana porque mañana puede que estemos haciendo lo mismo pero pasando del 6% al 7%, todo depende de lo que haga trinchete.


----------



## quike_19 (21 Jul 2008)

srV dijo:


> Hola a tod@s. Soy nuevo en el foro. Os leo desde hace poco para conocer un poco más de esta crisis y ampliar mis conocimiento s en economia, mercados, inversiones, etc, para aumentar mis ahorrillos.
> 
> Abrí mi deposito 5.5% gracias también a vosotros, con fecha posterior al 1 de Julio y ahora veo lo del 6%, bieeeeeeeeeenn
> 
> ...



En mi caso el sábado cancelé los depositos al 5,5% y abri los del 6% y me mantiene la fecha de vigor de los depósitos hasta el 31/12


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Jul 2008)

Roland dijo:


> Si la promoción está hasta finales de septiembre me conviene mantener los depositos que tengo al 5,5% y cancelarlos para volverlos a crear al 6% antes de Octubre, no?
> 
> 
> Aunque por lo de "Promoción exclusiva para nuevos clientes hasta el 30/09/08" me excluiría a mi. Si es así puedo saber durante cuanto tiempo me seguirán ofreciendo esa oferta?



Coño no lieis. Los depósitos al 6% es hasta final de año (es lo que me da en los que abrí). Supongo que el tope a final de septiembre es para hacerse nuevo cliente y beneficiarse del depósito al 6% hasta final de año.


----------



## marcos burbuja (22 Jul 2008)

hola a todos, alguno puede resolverme una duda... tengo un deposito ING de 3 meses que termina dentro de 3 dias al 5% producto de un amago de transferencia que realice gracias a todos vosotros, ahora quisiera abrir el del 6%, podre hacerlo con el dinero que sale de este deposito? Tendre que hacer otro amago de transferencia? En la actualidad dice que mi posición no ha variado desde el 23 de junio, Ahora cuando ingresen lo de este deposito en mi cuenta naranja, dira que si ha variado mi posicion?

Perdonar a todos por tanta pregunta y Gracias.


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (22 Jul 2008)

no creo que tengas suerte

cuando cumpla el depósito te irá a la cuenta naranja pero al estar constituido antes de la "foto" del saldo no te contará como un aumento así que mal asunto

puedes intentar lo del amago de transferencia y ver si hay suerte

ya nos contarás


----------



## rjxec (22 Jul 2008)

Hoy he acudido a la oficina de Barclays más próxima  para interesarme por el depósito 7% tae que anuncian en su web y el señor me sale con que ese producto "no lo comercializamos", lo cual ha hecho que me decida por ing.

Ahora la pregunta para los amigos del foro: las perras que te va rentando el depósito mes a mes, las ingresan en la cuenta asociada del otro banco?


----------



## Tuerto (22 Jul 2008)

rjxec dijo:


> Hoy he acudido a la oficina de Barclays más próxima  para interesarme por el depósito 7% tae que anuncian en su web y el señor me sale con que ese producto "no lo comercializamos", lo cual ha hecho que me decida por ing.
> 
> Ahora la pregunta para los amigos del foro: las perras que te va rentando el depósito mes a mes, las ingresan en la cuenta asociada del otro banco?



No, para abrir un depósito en ING (o en la mayoria de bancos online), es necesario antes abrir una cuenta, y los intereses del depósito (cuando los pagan mes a mes) van a parar a esa cuenta.

Saludos.


----------



## rjxec (22 Jul 2008)

Perdón creo que le llamé depósito a la cuenta naranja cuando me parece que no lo es o eso creo 

Es decir las perras que le renta la cuenta naranja mes a mes, ¿Las ingresan en la misma cuenta naranja o va a la cuenta de tu otro banco que esta asociada a la cuenta naranja y desde donde has traido el dinero? ¿Y esos intereses se suman al capital de cara al calculo para el mes siguiente?

No se si me estoy haciendo la picha un lio o lo estoy complicando demasiado.


----------



## rjxec (22 Jul 2008)

Por cierto la pagina web de ingdirect no responde a veces o me pasa a mi solo :o


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (22 Jul 2008)

rjxec dijo:


> Hoy he acudido a la oficina de Barclays más próxima  para interesarme por el depósito 7% tae que anuncian en su web y el señor me sale con que ese producto "no lo comercializamos"



lo puedes contratar online sin importar la oficina en la que tengas la cuenta.


----------



## rjxec (22 Jul 2008)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> lo puedes contratar online sin importar la oficina en la que tengas la cuenta.



wow, es decir que se abre una cuenta en barclays y se contrata el deposito online, y una pregunta sabes cuanto cobra barclays por gastos de mantenimiento de la cuenta?


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (22 Jul 2008)

Acabo de llamar a ING por un tema de añadir titulares a un depósito (por lo de los 20.000 por titular y cuenta).

El caso es que me vence el 01-08 y le he preguntado a ver qué me ofrecían.
Le he comentado lo de ibanesto al 6,1%. Después de mirame la cuenta asociada y ver que efectivamente es de ibanesto me ha ofrecido el 5,5% a 5 meses.
El 01-08 probaré otra vez, y quizá haga el amago de traspaso a ibanesto.


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Jul 2008)

UN PRIVILEGIADO dijo:


> Acabo de llamar a ING por un tema de añadir titulares a un depósito (por lo de los 20.000 por titular y cuenta).
> 
> El caso es que me vence el 01-08 y le he preguntado a ver qué me ofrecían.
> Le he comentado lo de ibanesto al 6,1%. Después de mirame la cuenta asociada y ver que efectivamente es de ibanesto me ha ofrecido el 5,5% a 5 meses.
> El 01-08 probaré otra vez, y quizá haga el amago de traspaso a ibanesto.



A ver si tienes más suerte, e ING saca el depósito 6.1% al intentar amagar a Ibanesto, porque el 5,5% ha quedado ya un poco atrasado, creo yo.

Salu2


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (22 Jul 2008)

rjxec dijo:


> wow, es decir que se abre una cuenta en barclays y se contrata el deposito online, y una pregunta sabes cuanto cobra barclays por gastos de mantenimiento de la cuenta?



la cuenta de ahorro asociada al depósito al 10% a un mes no tiene comisiones, debes abrir primero este depósito a un mes y transcurrido el mes puedes abrir online el depósito a tres meses al 7%.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Jul 2008)

rjxec dijo:


> Por cierto la pagina web de ingdirect no responde a veces o me pasa a mi solo :o




Andan ensayando el corralito...

No, sin coña, a mi también me pasa sobre todo tarde por la noche.


----------



## rjxec (23 Jul 2008)

Finalmente he abierto una cuenta naranja en ing;

Una pregunta, el formulario que hay que devolver firmado; es suficiente con devolver el de "apertura de cuenta" o tambien hay que cubrir el del primer ingreso; yo entiendo que este ultimo es opcional puesto que el ingreso se puede hacer en cualquier momento via internet una vez esté operativa la cuenta, cierto o no.


----------



## rjxec (23 Jul 2008)

Por cierto la web ingdirect.es funciona bastante mal, en muchas ocasiones el server no responde, digo yo que para ser estrictamente online deberia tener una aplicacion mucho mas robusta no.

nota. no pongo acentos ni signos de interrogacion porque tengo el teclado fastidiado. Un saludo.


----------



## rosonero (23 Jul 2008)

Yo también hace poco que abrí la cuenta naranja, ahora tal como está el panorama entre las cajitas y aprovechando que me han vencido unos depósitos en Caixa Galicia me quiero llevar estos ahorrillos a ING.

He pensado hacerlo por transferencia ya que solo me cobran un euro, es más rápido que las OTE's y no cabe la posibilidad que la rechacen por defecto de forma.
¿Alguien me puede hacer memoria de lo que pasaba con la primera transferencia del mes a ING? Leí que quedaba como retenida 30 días , como una OTE, ¿cierto?
De ser así, aunque quede retenida, ¿puedo utilizar el dinero de esa transferencia para constituir un depósito al 6%?

Pd. Espero que se entienda, estoy hecho un lío.


----------



## federicoterron (23 Jul 2008)

rjxec dijo:


> Finalmente he abierto una cuenta naranja en ing;
> 
> Una pregunta, el formulario que hay que devolver firmado; es suficiente con devolver el de "apertura de cuenta" o tambien hay que cubrir el del primer ingreso; yo entiendo que este ultimo es opcional puesto que el ingreso se puede hacer en cualquier momento via internet una vez esté operativa la cuenta, cierto o no.



Tienes devolver firmado el formulario de apertura de cuenta y la orden de traspaso de efectivo.


----------



## federicoterron (23 Jul 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Yo también hace poco que abrí la cuenta naranja, ahora tal como está el panorama entre las cajitas y aprovechando que me han vencido unos depósitos en Caixa Galicia me quiero llevar estos ahorrillos a ING.
> 
> He pensado hacerlo por transferencia ya que solo me cobran un euro, es más rápido que las OTE's y no cabe la posibilidad que la rechacen por defecto de forma.
> ¿Alguien me puede hacer memoria de lo que pasaba con la primera transferencia del mes a ING? Leí que quedaba como retenida 30 días , como una OTE, ¿cierto?
> ...



No retienen las transferencias. Lo que te retienen es la primera OTE del mes que sea inferior a 3000 euros. Puedes crear el deposito al 6% aunque el dinero este retenido, la retencion solo te impide sacarlo de ING.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (23 Jul 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Yo también hace poco que abrí la cuenta naranja, ahora tal como está el panorama entre las cajitas y aprovechando que me han vencido unos depósitos en Caixa Galicia me quiero llevar estos ahorrillos a ING.
> 
> He pensado hacerlo por transferencia ya que solo me cobran un euro, es más rápido que las OTE's y no cabe la posibilidad que la rechacen por defecto de forma.
> ¿Alguien me puede hacer memoria de lo que pasaba con la primera transferencia del mes a ING? Leí que quedaba como retenida 30 días , como una OTE, ¿cierto?
> ...



con la primera transferencia no pasa nada, es con la primera OTE si es inferior a 3000 euros, queda retenida 30 días pero el interés se abona desde el primer día.


----------



## rjxec (23 Jul 2008)

federicoterron dijo:


> Tienes devolver firmado el formulario de apertura de cuenta y la orden de traspaso de efectivo.



Ok, gracias, enviando pues.


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (23 Jul 2008)

rjxec dijo:


> Por cierto la web ingdirect.es funciona bastante mal, en muchas ocasiones el server no responde, digo yo que para ser estrictamente online deberia tener una aplicacion mucho mas robusta no.
> 
> nota. no pongo acentos ni signos de interrogacion porque tengo el teclado fastidiado. Un saludo.



que la web de ING va mal??

creo que hablamos de otro banco,
llevo varios *años *con este banco y las veces que ha estado fuera de servicio su web podrían contarse con los dedos de una mano


----------



## federicoterron (23 Jul 2008)

ST77XX dijo:


> que la web de ING va mal??
> 
> creo que hablamos de otro banco,
> llevo varios *años *con este banco y las veces que ha estado fuera de servicio su web podrían contarse con los dedos de una mano



Supongo que se conectara de madrugada que es cuando hace ING tareas de mantenimiento.


----------



## lobox (23 Jul 2008)

Hay alguien a quien le hayan creado un deposito al 5,5 esta semana, y lo ha dado de baja y ha amagado a banesto a ver si le ofrecia el 6%


----------



## Locar (23 Jul 2008)

Esto es cierto??????


----------



## kabi_rules (23 Jul 2008)

Me lo habéis hecho probar, ca**ones  A mi me ofrece el 5.5, como siempre.


----------



## rosonero (23 Jul 2008)

Gracias por las respuestas sobre la retención de transferencias y OTE's.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (25 Jul 2008)

He cancelado un deposito que tenia al 5% y no me han ofrecido ningun otro directamente me hace la trasferencia con un importe >10.000 estoy por cancelar otro deposito que tengo al 5.5% y llevarmelo todo a ibanesto? alguna sugerencia quizas por telefono me den un 5.5%?¿


----------



## Tuerto (25 Jul 2008)

Si asocias la cuenta de Ibanesto y haces un amago de transferencia, te dan el 6%, yo lo acabo de hacer ahora mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (25 Jul 2008)

ok,pregunta tonta la cuenta se puede associar teniendo cuenta naranja osea sin nomina? Y como?


----------



## tucapital.es (25 Jul 2008)

Tuerto dijo:


> Si asocias la cuenta de Ibanesto y haces un amago de transferencia, te dan el 6%, yo lo acabo de hacer ahora mismo.
> 
> Saludos.



¿En serio? Voy a probar.

Gracias.


----------



## Petiso (25 Jul 2008)

Hola, 
Alguien me puede recordar el número de cuenta de IBanesto para realizar un amago.
Gracias


----------



## Tuerto (25 Jul 2008)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> ok,pregunta tonta la cuenta se puede associar teniendo cuenta naranja osea sin nomina? Y como?



Para asociarla tienes que llamar por teléfono y pedir que te la asocien, inmediatamente despues ya puedes entrar en la web y hacer el amago.

Saludos

EDITO: si posteriormente quieres realizar ingresos desde la cuenta de ibanesto a ING, te enviarán a casa un formulario para dar tu conformidad por escrito, es necesario legalmente.


----------



## Petiso (25 Jul 2008)

He cancelado un depósito al 5,5% de 5000 euros e inmediatamente he probado el amago para conseguir el 6% Y NO ME HAN OFRECIDO NADA.
GRRRRR!
Help!


----------



## tucapital.es (25 Jul 2008)

Petiso dijo:


> Hola,
> Alguien me puede recordar el número de cuenta de IBanesto para realizar un amago.
> Gracias



La descripción del truco está en Tu Capital - Los mejores depósitos: Trucos y la cuenta de ibanesto es: 0030 1001 37 0000002271

Salu2


----------



## Tuerto (25 Jul 2008)

Petiso dijo:


> He cancelado un depósito al 5,5% de 5000 euros e inmediatamente he probado el amago para conseguir el 6% Y NO ME HAN OFRECIDO NADA.
> GRRRRR!
> Help!



Prueba con una cantidad más grande, aunque no la tengas, a ver si te funciona.

Saludos.


----------



## Petiso (25 Jul 2008)

Funciona.
He cancelado otro depósito de 5000 euros al 5,5% y he creado uno al 6% con los 10000 euros de los dos depósitos anteriores.

Cuando creé los depósitos al 5,5% me funcionaron con 5000 euros. Ahora por lo visto hace falta hacerlo con una cantidad superior.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## federicoterron (25 Jul 2008)

Tuerto dijo:


> Prueba con una cantidad más grande, aunque no la tengas, a ver si te funciona.
> 
> Saludos.



ING hizo un cambio en su pagina y ya no deja amagar con mas dinero del que tengas realmente en la cuenta naranja.


----------



## srV (25 Jul 2008)

Quereis decir que con el amago a ibanesto ahora te hace el depósito al 6%??

Yo no he variado mi saldo desde el 23 Junio y conseguí el depósito al 5.5% a principios de Julio. ¿Pensais que con estas condiciones, si cancelo el del 5.5% y vuelvo a hacer el amago como describen los foreros Tuerto y Petiso me darán el del 6%?

Gracias


----------



## Petiso (25 Jul 2008)

Yo acabo de hacerlo y me ha funcionado. Eso sí, con 5000 euros no me saltaba la oferta y con 10000 euros sí.


----------



## anemona (25 Jul 2008)

Soy nueva en el foro y no entiendo muy bien como lo hacéis, podríais explicarlo paso a paso por favor?


----------



## Tuerto (25 Jul 2008)

anemona dijo:


> Soy nueva en el foro y no entiendo muy bien como lo hacéis, podríais explicarlo paso a paso por favor?



Pues muy fácil:

1.- Necesitas disponer de un saldo en la cuenta de 10.000, (por lo menos actualmente), por cancelación de depósitos u otros.

2.- Asociar una cuenta de Ibanesto, esto se hace por teléfono (si no tienes la cuenta mira una de prueba más arriba).

3.- Traspasar el dinero a la cuenta de Ibanesto. y te saldrá la oferta del 6%. Si no te sale cancelas la transferencia y lo vuelves a intentar.

Saludos.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (25 Jul 2008)

federicoterron dijo:


> ING hizo un cambio en su pagina y ya no deja amagar con mas dinero del que tengas realmente en la cuenta naranja.



efectivamente, pero desde la cuenta nómina se puede seguir haciendo.


----------



## anemona (25 Jul 2008)

Tuerto dijo:


> Pues muy fácil:
> 
> 1.- Necesitas disponer de un saldo en la cuenta de 10.000, (por lo menos actualmente), por cancelación de depósitos u otros.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias. A la gente que tenemos menos de 10000€ no nos lo ofrecen?? q pena:


----------



## federicoterron (25 Jul 2008)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> efectivamente, pero desde la cuenta nómina se puede seguir haciendo.



Ah vale, yo es que solo tengo la cuenta naranja.


----------



## Edding (25 Jul 2008)

*Preguntas sobre Cuenta Nómina ING*

Siempre leo que la cuenta nómina de ING te devuelve un 2% de los principales recibos,no se pagan comisiones de mantenimiento y te dan las tarjetas gratis pero..¿que comisiones se pagan si dejas la cuenta nómina en descubierto? ¿alguien ha encontrado algún inconveniente por tener la cuenta nómina que no tuviese con su banco habitual? es que todavía estoy pensando en si pasar la nómina.
Gracias!


----------



## tucapital.es (25 Jul 2008)

anemona dijo:


> Muchas gracias. A la gente que tenemos menos de 10000€ no nos lo ofrecen?? q pena:



Puedes intentar con menos de 10.000€ a ver si te funciona y en caso contrario llama a ING y cuéntale la película de que te quieres llevar el dinero a Ibanesto para a ver si te contraoferta. ESo al menos funcionaba con el depósito 5,5%.

Salu2.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (25 Jul 2008)

Acabo de asociar la cuenta naranja a una cuenta de banesto 0030 1539 xxxxxxx
y intento hacer el amago de trasferencia con mas de 10.000 euros y no me da ninguna opcion a hacer ningun deposito ni al 5% ni a nada.


----------



## arrhenius (26 Jul 2008)

Edding dijo:


> Siempre leo que la cuenta nómina de ING te devuelve un 2% de los principales recibos,no se pagan comisiones de mantenimiento y te dan las tarjetas gratis pero..¿que comisiones se pagan si dejas la cuenta nómina en descubierto? ¿alguien ha encontrado algún inconveniente por tener la cuenta nómina que no tuviese con su banco habitual? es que todavía estoy pensando en si pasar la nómina.
> Gracias!



Hola, yo deje mi cuenta nomina en descubierto una vez, me enviaron un sms avisandome de la situacion de descubierto, procedi a subsanar el error y llame para preguntar el tema de las comisiones y demás.
Te lo cuento de memoria :

-te cobran un interes del 7,95% TAE
-Si tienen que reclamarte el cobro (esto no se cuando se produce, supongo que tras un mes, o varias cartas, ni idea) te cobran comision de 20€ por gastos de gestion de cobro.

yo subsane el descubierto con una transferencia (la cuenta estuvo 3 dias con -150€ y me cobraron finalmente 0,05€ de interes de demora.


----------



## tucapital.es (26 Jul 2008)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Acabo de asociar la cuenta naranja a una cuenta de banesto 0030 1539 xxxxxxx
> y intento hacer el amago de trasferencia con mas de 10.000 euros y no me da ninguna opcion a hacer ningun deposito ni al 5% ni a nada.



¿Tienes algún otro depósito de bienvenida o de incremento de saldo contratado?

Intenta probar con esta cuenta: 0030 1001 37 0000002271 es el que ha utilizado la mayoría de la gente para hacer el truco.

Salu2


----------



## debajolpuente (26 Jul 2008)

Bueno cuento mi caso:

Hoy sabado me ha vencido un deposito al 5% de 5.000€ que junto los intereses me ha ido a parar a la cuenta nomina, me continuaba saliendo el mensajito q no havia aumentado saldo y tal, total que he hecho una transfer interna a la cuenta naranja de 6000€ y volià me sale el mensaje de que puedo contratar el deposito 6% por 6000€.

Visto el plan he pasado todo el liquido de la cuenta nomina a la cuenta naranja, he creado otro deposito al 6% y he repuesto la cuenta nomina con pasta que tenia de la cuenta naranja al 3%, jejeje subasterismo al 100% 

Saludos


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (26 Jul 2008)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Acabo de asociar la cuenta naranja a una cuenta de banesto 0030 1539 xxxxxxx
> y intento hacer el amago de trasferencia con mas de 10.000 euros y no me da ninguna opcion a hacer ningun deposito ni al 5% ni a nada.



está claro que si incrmentas el saldo de la cuenta naranja puedes contratar el deposito al 6% sin necesidad de hacer amagos y sin importar que el dinero provenga de otro producto del banco, pero si el dinero ya estaba en la cuenta naranja entonces no queda más remedio que hacer el amago por una cantidad alta, como ahora desde la cuenta naranja ya no deja, no queda más remedio que hacerlo desde la cuenta nómina, sino se tiene no queda más remedio que hacer el amago por telefono a ver si te lo ofrecen y si no te lo ofrecen pues acabar haciendo la transferencia y abrir el deposito en el banco azul.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (26 Jul 2008)

Tambien prove eso ingrese una cantidad pequeña haver si podia hacer un deposito con la cantidad pequeña y la grande junta, esta noche intentare associar a la cuenta que me aveis comentado y ya comentare si funciona bien, si no ya tengo los papeles para abrir una cuenta en ibanesto y a otra cosa mariposa.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (26 Jul 2008)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Tambien prove eso ingrese una cantidad pequeña haver si podia hacer un deposito con la cantidad pequeña y la grande junta, esta noche intentare associar a la cuenta que me aveis comentado y ya comentare si funciona bien, si no ya tengo los papeles para abrir una cuenta en ibanesto y a otra cosa mariposa.



pero estás intentando el amago con una cuenta de banesto o de ibanesto?, porque no es lo mismo.


----------



## Edding (26 Jul 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> Hola, yo deje mi cuenta nomina en descubierto una vez, me enviaron un sms avisandome de la situacion de descubierto, procedi a subsanar el error y llame para preguntar el tema de las comisiones y demás.
> Te lo cuento de memoria :
> 
> -te cobran un interes del 7,95% TAE
> ...



Gracias! es importante saber que te avisan y además lo que te pueden cobrar.
Supongo que finalmente abriré la cuenta nómina, pero esperaré a que hagan algún regalillo como antes, que creo que soltaban 50eurillos si recomendabas a los amigos ( o algo así).


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (26 Jul 2008)

Supongo que ahi estara el problema en la hoja de solicitud de ibanesto te assignaran primero un cuenta de banesto para el primer ingreso. Probare con la cuenta que circula por internet.


----------



## tucapital.es (27 Jul 2008)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Tambien prove eso ingrese una cantidad pequeña haver si podia hacer un deposito con la cantidad pequeña y la grande junta, esta noche intentare associar a la cuenta que me aveis comentado y ya comentare si funciona bien, si no ya tengo los papeles para abrir una cuenta en ibanesto y a otra cosa mariposa.




¿Lo has probado? ¿Cómo te ha ido?

Salu2.


----------



## srV (27 Jul 2008)

Hola de nuevo a todos.
Antes de comentar mi duda, quiero nuevamente agradecer a todos los miembros del foro la ayuda prestada a los que "necesitamos saber" sobre economía, vivienda, etc.

He probado con un amago de transferencia desde la cuenta nómina con cantidad superior a 10000 euris y me da el depósito al 6%, a pesar de no poseer esa cantidad. Me gustaría esperar a cobrar la nómina para meter nuevos ahorrillos en el depósito, pero mi duda es:

¿Se pueden crear más de un depósito al 6%, tal y como ocurría con el deposito al 5.5%?

Gracias a todos


----------



## CaCO3 (27 Jul 2008)

srV dijo:


> ¿Se pueden crear más de un depósito al 6%, tal y como ocurría con el deposito al 5.5%?
> 
> Gracias a todos



Sí, yo, por ejemplo, tengo tres.


----------



## tucapital.es (27 Jul 2008)

srV dijo:


> Hola de nuevo a todos.
> Antes de comentar mi duda, quiero nuevamente agradecer a todos los miembros del foro la ayuda prestada a los que "necesitamos saber" sobre economía, vivienda, etc.
> 
> He probado con un amago de transferencia desde la cuenta nómina con cantidad superior a 10000 euris y me da el depósito al 6%, a pesar de no poseer esa cantidad. Me gustaría esperar a cobrar la nómina para meter nuevos ahorrillos en el depósito, pero mi duda es:
> ...



Te deja amagar con dinero que no tienes porque tienes la cuenta nómina. A los que no tenemos la cuenta nómina no nos dejan y tenemos que amagar con dinero de verdad y es complicado crear varios depósitos salvo que estés medianamente forrado de dinero. 

Salu2.


----------



## rjxec (27 Jul 2008)

*Cuanto tarda el papeleo*

¿Cuánto tarda el papeleo de ing? Envié la documentación por correo el miércoles..


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (27 Jul 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> ¿Lo has probado? ¿Cómo te ha ido?
> 
> Salu2.



Lo he probado con el numero de cuenta que figura en tucapital y no funciona con un importe superior a 10.000. alguna sugerencia? Tengro otro deposito al 5.5% creeis que si lo cancelo y intento transferir todo entonces me salte?¿


----------



## rjxec (28 Jul 2008)

*que coño pasa*



ST77XX dijo:


> que la web de ING va mal??
> 
> creo que hablamos de otro banco,
> llevo varios *años *con este banco y las veces que ha estado fuera de servicio su web podrían contarse con los dedos de una mano



llevo toda la mañana intentando acceder a la web ingdirect.es y no hay manera; lo curioso es que he entrado en ingdirect.com y desde allí pulsado los enlaces para las distintas webs nacionales y carga todas excepto la española; alguien tiene una ligera idea de que coño sucede, porque esto ya toca los cojones; he probado con internet explorer, he probado desactivando el firewall... adjunto captura de pantalla:


----------



## rjxec (28 Jul 2008)

*tema raro raro raro*

Ojo porque se me acaba de ocurrir entrar en la web ingdirect.es a traves de un servicio anonimizador webproxy y la web carga; pregunta: que coño pasa? adjunto captura:


----------



## roebek (28 Jul 2008)

rjxec dijo:


> Ojo porque se me acaba de ocurrir entrar en la web ingdirect.es a traves de un servicio anonimizador webproxy y la web carga; pregunta: que coño pasa? adjunto captura:



A mí me carga perfectamente sin anonimizador. Desde Firefox (versión para Linux).


----------



## rjxec (28 Jul 2008)

entonces donde esta el fallo? porque puedo entrar en ingdirect canada, francia, australia, italia, etc y no en ingdirect.es? ya se me esta calentando la cabeza y esto por la mañana no me mola nada..

digo yo que si fuera cosa del firewall no cargaría independientemente de usar el anonimizador no? algun informatico en la sala please

también probé a cargar so en modo seguro con conexion de red y nada


----------



## rjxec (28 Jul 2008)

eypo dijo:


> Pues yo entro perfectamente.



yo solo puedo entrar usando un anonimizador, como se come eso?


----------



## Paulus (28 Jul 2008)

rjxec dijo:


> yo solo puedo entrar usando un anonimizador, como se come eso?



A lo mejor es un error de DNS, o vete tú a saber.... A veces me pasa aquí en el curro, que tenemos una conexión que da asco 

(yo he podido entrar perfectamente ahora mismo)


----------



## rjxec (28 Jul 2008)

Paulus dijo:


> A lo mejor es un error de DNS, o vete tú a saber.... A veces me pasa aquí en el curro, que tenemos una conexión que da asco
> 
> (yo he podido entrar perfectamente ahora mismo)



solo me pasa con la web ingdirect.es, cualquier otra me va bien mismo las ingdirect.com, .fr, .it, .uk etc

mi conexión es por cable (R) y nunca me ha dado problemas

error de dns que es, hay algo que pueda hacer yo para subsanarlo?


----------



## arrhenius (28 Jul 2008)

rjxec dijo:


> solo me pasa con la web ingdirect.es, cualquier otra me va bien mismo las ingdirect.com, .fr, .it, .uk etc
> 
> mi conexión es por cable (R) y nunca me ha dado problemas
> 
> error de dns que es, hay algo que pueda hacer yo para subsanarlo?



prueba a hacer un ping a ver si tu conexion es capaz de resolvewr la solicitud dns

abre una consola de comandos (para ello ve a inicio/ejecutar, cmd y enter)

en la consola pon : ping ingdirect.es

el sistema tratara de reolver la direccion a una ip de internet y mandara un paquete y esperara una respuesta.



esa es la primera prueba para ver por que no se consigue acceder a un sitio, la resolucion de nombres, haz la prueba y nos cuentas


----------



## rjxec (28 Jul 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> prueba a hacer un ping a ver si tu conexion es capaz de resolvewr la solicitud dns
> 
> abre una consola de comandos (para ello ve a inicio/ejecutar, cmd y enter)
> 
> ...



Esto es lo que sale: "red de destino inaccesible"


----------



## arrhenius (28 Jul 2008)

rjxec dijo:


> Esto es lo que sale: "red de destino inaccesible"



joder que raro!! , yo ahora mismoestoy en la oficina y no puedop hacer ping ni nada que estoy mas capado que yo que se, luego lo pruebo en casa, por que no se como interpretar ese error


----------



## rjxec (28 Jul 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> joder que raro!! , yo ahora mismoestoy en la oficina y no puedop hacer ping ni nada que estoy mas capado que yo que se, luego lo pruebo en casa, por que no se como interpretar ese error



La ip de respuesta es diferente, no se si eso te dice algo... digo esto porque he hecho la misma prueba con la dirección burbuja.info y la ip de respuesta es la misma:



no se macho, a ver si alguien arroja luz sobre este tema porque esto ya parecen los x-files esos..

el caso es que envié la documentación el miércoles y no puedo entrar en la web, que manda cojones.. estoy por llamar y cancelar la operación, que haríais vosotros?


----------



## mgar (28 Jul 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> prueba a hacer un ping a ver si tu conexion es capaz de resolvewr la solicitud dns
> 
> abre una consola de comandos (para ello ve a inicio/ejecutar, cmd y enter)
> 
> ...



Es muy probable que tengan deshabilitado responder a "ping". Sobretodo siendo una entidad financiera..(primer paso para no dar pistas a posibles intrusos) 
De hecho creo que es lo que pasa.
Así que esta prueba no nos dice gran cosa.

Por que no pruebas a limpiar la cache y archivos temporales de tu navegador y vuelves a probarlo. Por cierto, yo pondria las www delante, alguna me ha pasado que sin ellas no he podido entrar.

Saludos


----------



## rjxec (28 Jul 2008)

*expediente ingx*



mgar dijo:


> Es muy probable que tengan deshabilitado responder a "ping". Sobretodo siendo una entidad financiera..(primer paso para no dar pistas a posibles intrusos)
> De hecho creo que es lo que pasa.
> Así que esta prueba no nos dice gran cosa.
> 
> ...



Lo hice por la mañana, en firefox herramientas>limpiar información privada entre otras cosas como desactivar el firewall, iniciar en modo seguro y no mucho más porque mis conocimientos no pasan mucho más de ahí

ahora lo he vuelto hacer y macho no se si tendrás mano en ing pero ha cargado la puta página despues de 6 horas intentando hacerlo; eso sí aún no las tengo todas conmigo porque cuando le dí a "acceso clientes" volvió a petar; entró al segundo intento.

y es que me parece que esto no está resuelto ni mucho menos porque como dije post atrás, por la página 13 creo, ya me daba problemas antes, no se que coño será porque es la única página con la que me pasa, expediente x

de hecho fíjate, estoy testeando la página pincho en "cuenta nómina" y vuelve a petar; puta mierda.

que algún alma caritativa arroje luz sobre esto si es posible por favor.


----------



## roebek (28 Jul 2008)

rjxec dijo:


> La ip de respuesta es diferente, no se si eso te dice algo... digo esto porque he hecho la misma prueba con la dirección burbuja.info y la ip de respuesta es la misma.
> 
> el caso es que envié la documentación el miércoles y no puedo entrar en la web, que manda cojones.. estoy por llamar y cancelar la operación, que haríais vosotros?



En efecto, la IP es diferente y pertenece a ONO:



> $ host www.ingdirect.es
> www.ingdirect.es has address 193.41.234.22
> 
> $ host 62.100.101.138
> 138.101.100.62.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer 62.100.101.138.static.user.ono.com.



El host con la IP de ONO tiene todos los puertos cerrados o filtrados.

A mí tampoco me va el ping a ING, pero sí accedo perfectamente vía web.



> $ ping 193.41.234.22
> PING 193.41.234.22 (193.41.234.22) 56(84) bytes of data.
> From 62.100.101.138 icmp_seq=1 Packet filtered
> From 62.100.101.138 icmp_seq=2 Packet filtered
> ...



De nuevo aparece por ahí la IP de ONO... y si hago un traceroute el resultado es idéntico para ambas IPs... :


----------



## rjxec (28 Jul 2008)

eypo dijo:


> Prueba con lo siguiente
> 
> ```
> telnet www.ingdirect.es 80
> ...



No tengo muy claro donde tengo que chutarle eso, probé en el simbolo del sistema, dos, cmd o como coño se llame y me sale una movida rara, no se ve la letra ni nada yo que se:


A la mañana estuve pasando antivirus (nod32), ad-aware y spybot y me salio un gusano y un par de tracking cookies, ahora voy a pasar antivirus online otra vez los antispy y toda la mierda que se me ocurra porque lo que no me hace ni puta gracia es que solo me pasa con la web de ING y si fuera cualquier otra me daría igual pero que me pase con un banco no me hace puta gracia. Un saludo.


----------



## 2pos (28 Jul 2008)

rjxec dijo:


> lo que no me hace ni puta gracia es que solo me pasa con la web de ING y si fuera cualquier otra me daría igual pero que me pase con un banco no me hace puta gracia. Un saludo.




Pues menos mal que tienes banca MULTICANAL y tienes la banca telefónica, si no tendrías ahora mismo los eggs de corbata


----------



## rjxec (28 Jul 2008)

2pos dijo:


> Pues menos mal que tienes banca MULTICANAL y tienes la banca telefónica, si no tendrías ahora mismo los eggs de corbata



esta es mi primera incursion en banca online y probablemente la ultima visto y considerando vuestros comentarios acerca de ibanesto. puede que la banca tradicional te de algo menos de interes pero por lo menos le ves el careto al hijo de perra que tienes delante y no andas tardando con papeleos por correo ni te salen movidas extrañas, depositas la pasta y al dia siguiente ya esta produciendo... un saludo


----------



## federicoterron (28 Jul 2008)

rjxec dijo:


> esta es mi primera incursion en banca online y probablemente la ultima visto y considerando vuestros comentarios acerca de ibanesto. puede que la banca tradicional te de algo menos de interes pero por lo menos le ves el careto al hijo de perra que tienes delante y no andas tardando con papeleos por correo ni te salen movidas extrañas, depositas la pasta y al dia siguiente ya esta produciendo... un saludo



Si no te fias de ibanesto contrata la cuenta naranja que no da problemas.


----------



## Demonic_Tutor (28 Jul 2008)

rjxec dijo:


> esta es mi primera incursion en banca online y probablemente la ultima visto y considerando vuestros comentarios acerca de ibanesto. puede que la banca tradicional te de algo menos de interes pero por lo menos le ves el careto al hijo de perra que tienes delante y no andas tardando con papeleos por correo ni te salen movidas extrañas, depositas la pasta y al dia siguiente ya esta produciendo... un saludo



Tu mismo, los bancos te lo agradecerán.

Tus ahorros seguro que no te lo agradecen.

Suerte.


----------



## 2pos (29 Jul 2008)

rjxec dijo:


> puede que la banca tradicional te de algo menos de interes pero por lo menos le ves el careto al hijo de perra que tienes delante y no andas tardando con papeleos por correo ni te salen movidas extrañas, depositas la pasta y al dia siguiente ya esta produciendo... un saludo




¿Produciendo qué...? :


----------



## federicoterron (29 Jul 2008)

2pos dijo:


> ¿Produciendo qué...? :



Supongo que produciendo intereses.


----------



## 2pos (29 Jul 2008)

federicoterron dijo:


> Supongo que produciendo intereses.




¿Qué banca física produce intereses? :


----------



## federicoterron (29 Jul 2008)

2pos dijo:


> ¿Qué banca física produce intereses? :



Con los bancos fisicos el papeleo para contratar un deposito va mas rapido que en un banco on-line y el dinero te empieza a rentar antes.


----------



## rjxec (29 Jul 2008)

Demonic_Tutor dijo:


> Tu mismo, los bancos te lo agradecerán.
> 
> Tus ahorros seguro que no te lo agradecen.
> 
> Suerte.



dime, que puedo hacer para tratar mejor a mis ahorros y que éstos me estén agradecidos?


he pasado tres antivirus online (panda, eset, ewido) he pasado el nod32, actualizado los antispy ad-ware, spybot, spywareblaster, tengo el firewall y no se que más; solo me falta bajar a comprar una caja de condones y ponerme uno en la polla cada vez que me conecte a ing porque 6 horas sin poder acceder a la página (de 8 a 14 ayer) es demasiado. un saludo.


----------



## tucapital.es (29 Jul 2008)

2pos dijo:


> ¿Qué banca física produce intereses? :



Barclays tiene algunas ofertas interesantes:
-Depósito 9 meses 5,5% TAE.
-Depósito 3 meses 7% TAE.

Échale un vistazo al ranking de los mejores depósitos bancarios a plazo, está la selección de los mejores depósitos existentes en el mercado tanto para banca online como la banca tradicional, pero lógicamente, las mejores ofertas está en la banca online.

Salu2.


----------



## avetren (29 Jul 2008)

*Saludos foro*

Hola foreros es mi primera aportacion, hasta ahora me limite a aprender y sacar mas rentabilidad a mis dineros , gracias .
Veo que como yo tambien teneis problemas para acceder a la pagina de ING, mi esperiecia ha sido que con el navegador Firefox, no puedo pero si puedo por el Iexplorer, por lo que creo que el problema es del navegador y la pagina de ING, no de ningun virus.....o similares faunas :


----------



## CaCO3 (29 Jul 2008)

avetren dijo:


> Hola foreros es mi primera aportacion, hasta ahora me limite a aprender y sacar mas rentabilidad a mis dineros , gracias .
> Veo que como yo tambien teneis problemas para acceder a la pagina de ING, mi esperiecia ha sido que con el navegador Firefox, no puedo pero si puedo por el Iexplorer, por lo que creo que el problema es del navegador y la pagina de ING, no de ningun virus.....o similares faunas :



La página de ING hace unos cuantos años que dejo de dar problemas con los navegadores de la familia mozilla. Y te lo digo yo, que ni tengo windows, así que no tengo modo de usar con ella (ni con ningún otra) el ie.


----------



## rjxec (29 Jul 2008)

avetren dijo:


> Hola foreros es mi primera aportacion, hasta ahora me limite a aprender y sacar mas rentabilidad a mis dineros , gracias .
> Veo que como yo tambien teneis problemas para acceder a la pagina de ING, mi esperiecia ha sido que con el navegador Firefox, no puedo pero si puedo por el Iexplorer, por lo que creo que el problema es del navegador y la pagina de ING, no de ningun virus.....o similares faunas :



Yo vuelvo a NO PODER ENTRAR NI CON FIREFOX NI CON IEXPLORER. Vuelven los expedientes ingx.

cuando intento acceder con iexplorer me sale esta pantalla de mierda: si pincho en el enlace me dice "no se puede mostrar la página"


Ya estoy pensando en formatear, el problema es que nada me garantiza que haciéndolo se resolvería el problema y volver a instalar toda la mierda, codecs programas etc, es un puto coñazo.

Se me están hinchando los cojones.


----------



## rjxec (29 Jul 2008)

Para *eypo*, que me dijo lo del telnet:

Intento conectar ahora y me sale esto:


¡¡PERO, ESTO QUÉ ES!! ¡¡PERO, ESTO QUÉ EEEEEEEEEEEES!!

Lo dicho, hasta los cojonazos. Alguien sabe de algun otro navegador fiable con el que pueda probar a ver si le sale de los santos cojonazos el cargar la web. Gracias y un cordial saludo.


----------



## oscahie (29 Jul 2008)

rjxec dijo:


> Para *eypo*, que me dijo lo del telnet:
> 
> Intento conectar ahora y me sale esto:
> 
> ...



El problema es de tu conexión desde luego, no te tu navegador.

También podría ser que tengas un troyanazo que redirige ingdirect.es a algun servidor chungo que te intentará robar la clave. Comprueba que resuelves el dominio bien con un nslookup, te debería dar la misma IP que a mi:

C:\Users\oscahie>nslookup www.ingdirect.es
Servidor: 101.red-194-179-1.static.ccgg.telefonica.net
Address: 194.179.1.101

Respuesta no autoritativa:
Nombre: www.ingdirect.es
Address: *193.41.234.22*


----------



## rjxec (29 Jul 2008)

oscahie dijo:


> El problema es de tu conexión desde luego, no te tu navegador.
> 
> También podría ser que tengas un troyanazo que redirige ingdirect.es a algun servidor chungo que te intentará robar la clave. Comprueba que resuelves el dominio bien con un nslookup, te debería dar la misma IP que a mi:
> 
> ...



Gracias por contestar. Me puedes decir, en lenguaje para dummies, como hago para resover el dominio, necesito un programa especifico o como hago?

Espera ya esta, me sale esto>

C:\>nslookup http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones-alternativas/www.ingdirect.es
Servidor: dns3.mundo-r.com
Address: 212.51.32.254

Respuesta no autoritativa:
Nombre: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones-alternativas/www.ingdirect.es
Address: 193.41.234.22


Si es de la conexión que coño hago, como puede ser que ayer por la mañana no pudiera conectar y a partir de las 14.00 sí; y hoy a primera hora podía y luego a partir de las 11.00 o así ya no; que coño es esto, tengo que llamar a mi proveedor (R) o que mierda de expediente x es esto? un saludo.


----------



## mckote (29 Jul 2008)

Seran problemas de tu proveedor, que tengan alguna averia con los enrutamientos de algun rango de ips, y entre ellos uno sera el de ING.
Puedes llamarles para salir de dudas o esperar a que solucionen el problema.
Un saludo


----------



## arrhenius (1 Ago 2008)

una pregunta, cuando pagan los intereses del deposito de ing del 5.5% ?? acabo de revisar las cuentas y no me han ingresado un duro aun por ese deposito, y lo tengo abierto desde mayo.. no encuentro las condiciones del deposito por ningun sitio, era a vencimiento? no me suena..


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2008)

Como se nota que todos tenemos nuestro 6%, conseguido con truco o sin truco, el hilo a punto de irse a la segunda página 

Pd. Digo yo que podíamos hacer una _kedada_ (aunque sea virtual) en enero para patearnos unos eurillos a la salud de ING y este post.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Ago 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Como se nota que todos tenemos nuestro 6%, conseguido con truco o sin truco, el hilo a punto de irse a la segunda página
> 
> Pd. Digo yo que podíamos hacer una _kedada_ (aunque sea virtual) en enero para patearnos unos eurillos a la salud de ING y este post.



Por cierto, que a mi no me funciona el amago desde que dan el 6%. Me he quedado con los eurillos del interés al 5.5% sin poder poner al 6%. ¿Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## la_vivienda_nunca_baja (5 Ago 2008)

A la hora de realizar una transferencia desde una cuenta de openbank a otra de ing del mismo titular, cuanto tarda en anotarse la transferencia en la cuenta de destino.
En cuanto la haces, te restan la cantidad de la de origen pero no se cuanto tarda en hacerse efectiva en la de destino.

Alguien que tenga idea de como funciona eso, por favor, que tenga a bien compartirlo.

gracias.


----------



## rosonero (6 Ago 2008)

la_vivienda_nunca_baja dijo:


> A la hora de realizar una transferencia desde una cuenta de openbank a otra de ing del mismo titular, cuanto tarda en anotarse la transferencia en la cuenta de destino.
> En cuanto la haces, te restan la cantidad de la de origen pero no se cuanto tarda en hacerse efectiva en la de destino.
> 
> Alguien que tenga idea de como funciona eso, por favor, que tenga a bien compartirlo.
> ...



Las transferencias suelen hacerse efectivas en la cuenta de destino al día siguiente, siempre que la hagas antes de las 11 o 12 de mañana (creo). 
Más allá de esa hora o por la tarde será al cabo de dos días, suponiendo que no haya ningún festivo por en medio.


----------



## chameleon (7 Ago 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por cierto, que a mi no me funciona el amago desde que dan el 6%. Me he quedado con los eurillos del interés al 5.5% sin poder poner al 6%. ¿Alguna sugerencia?



el hilo es largo pero esto ya se ha dicho...
cuando el depósito 5,5% sea efectivo al dia siguiente de darlo de alta, lo cancelas, el dinero irá a parar a la C naranja y podrás meterlo todo en el del 6%


----------



## punzon (7 Ago 2008)

una pregunta, todos los bancos admiten OTEs en ambos sentidos?

edito: no me sale con el buscador.


----------



## estalviador (8 Ago 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> el hilo es largo pero esto ya se ha dicho...
> cuando el depósito 5,5% sea efectivo al dia siguiente de darlo de alta, lo cancelas, el dinero irá a parar a la C naranja y podrás meterlo todo en el del 6%



Yo cancelé los depósitos al 5,5% y en el mismo dia pude abrir los nuevos depósitos al 6%.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Ago 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> el hilo es largo pero esto ya se ha dicho...
> cuando el depósito 5,5% sea efectivo al dia siguiente de darlo de alta, lo cancelas, el dinero irá a parar a la C naranja y podrás meterlo todo en el del 6%




Llevaba al menos un mes con el 5.5% cuando salió la oferta del 6%  y los intereses no los computa como aumento de saldo, de allí que no puedas meterlos también al 6%. Y como he dicho el amago no me funciona ya. Si tenéis alguna sugerencia simple ya me diréis (no me voy a complicar la vida por los pocos intereses).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Ago 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> el hilo es largo pero esto ya se ha dicho...
> cuando el depósito 5,5% sea efectivo al dia siguiente de darlo de alta, lo cancelas, el dinero irá a parar a la C naranja y podrás meterlo todo en el del 6%




Llevaba al menos un mes con el 5.5% cuando salió la oferta del 6%  y los intereses no los computa como aumento de saldo, de allí que no puedas meterlos también al 6%. Y como he dicho el amago no me funciona ya. Si tenéis alguna sugerencia simple ya me diréis (no me voy a complicar la vida por los pocos intereses).

PS: Como hizo estalviador, yo también los pude cambiar el mismo día.


----------



## melenudo (8 Ago 2008)

estalviador dijo:


> Yo cancelé los depósitos al 5,5% y en el mismo dia pude abrir los nuevos depósitos al 6%.



Yo también pude el mismo día...


----------



## rosonero (10 Ago 2008)

https://www.ingdirect.es/WebTransactional/Transactional/INGAccesoClientes_283899.asp

_Debido a nuestro continuo crecimiento, y para seguir ofreciéndoles la mejor atención posible, vamos a ampliar la capacidad de nuestros sistemas.

Para ello interrumpiremos temporalmente nuestra operativa, tanto por teléfono como por Internet, entre las 22.00h del sábado 09 de agosto y las 12.00h del domingo 10 de agosto.

Rogamos disculpen las molestias que la ejecución de estas mejoras les pueda ocasionar. _


¿Ensayando un minicorralito?  ¿o de cena de empresa el sábado noche?


----------



## chameleon (10 Ago 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Llevaba al menos un mes con el 5.5% cuando salió la oferta del 6%  y los intereses no los computa como aumento de saldo, de allí que no puedas meterlos también al 6%. Y como he dicho el amago no me funciona ya. Si tenéis alguna sugerencia simple ya me diréis (no me voy a complicar la vida por los pocos intereses).
> 
> PS: Como hizo estalviador, yo también los pude cambiar el mismo día.



OK, a mi en su momento me tardó un día, y la cantidad cancelada la pude meter en la oferta del 6% :
quizás dependa de otros factores
gracias por la info


----------



## Violet79 (10 Ago 2008)

*Tengo dudas...*

En la cuenta de ing direct, se aplica el interes compuesto o el simple?
En banesto la cuenta azul se ingresan los intereses mensuales en la misma cuenta y así rentabiliza mas, eso he leido. 
Otra pregunta es si en alguno de los bancos puedes meter dinero cuando quieras, o por el contrario es un deposito en el que solo puedes aportar una unica cantidad de dinero inicial?

Gracias.


----------



## tucapital.es (12 Ago 2008)

Violet79 dijo:


> En la cuenta de ing direct, se aplica el interes compuesto o el simple?
> En banesto la cuenta azul se ingresan los intereses mensuales en la misma cuenta y así rentabiliza mas, eso he leido.
> Otra pregunta es si en alguno de los bancos puedes meter dinero cuando quieras, o por el contrario es un deposito en el que solo puedes aportar una unica cantidad de dinero inicial?
> 
> Gracias.



Creo que estás confundido. Es al contrario. Lo que anuncian de ambos depósitos es el TAE: ING 6% TAE e Ibanesto 6,10% TAE. Al devengar los intereses mensualmente, el TIN (lo que el banco realmente paga) es menor. 

Si eres capaz de poner a rendir los intereses de ibanesto durante el tiempo del depósito al mismo TIN, entonces conseguirás el 6,10%.

Para más claro, veamos los TINs de cada depósito:
ING: 5,90%
IBANESTO: 5,94

Como se vé, la diferencia en el TIN es bastante menor que la diferencia en el TAE.

Salu2


----------



## quike_19 (12 Ago 2008)

Para el que tenga su dinero en la cuenta naranja y se entere ahora del truco del amago de transferencia a ibanesto que se usaba para conseguir el 5,5%, confirmarle que sigue funcionando a fecha de hoy, haciendo exactamente lo mismo (siempre que no tengas ningun otro depósito) y ofrece un 6%. Lo hemos hecho con la cuenta de mi novia.


----------



## Violet79 (12 Ago 2008)

Es decir si se devengan mensualmente los intereses, el TIN es lo que cuenta, no en TAE. El TAE se calcula al devengar intereses anuales no? Perdona mi ignorancia pero soy nueva en estos temas y bueno tengo muchísimas dudas.

*Si eres capaz de poner a rendir los intereses de ibanesto durante el tiempo del depósito al mismo TIN, entonces conseguirás el 6,10%.* Esta parte es la que no entiendo...

Por otra parte, puedo meter dinero cuando quiera en, por ejemplo la cuenta naranja de ING? Si ahora contrato el depósito a 5 meses de ING al 6 TAE, puedo dipositar mas dinero el mes que viene, por ejemplo, para que tambien rente en el mismo dipósito, o tendré que abrir un depósito nuevo con el dinero que quiera añadir?

Gracias,

Saludos


----------



## rosonero (15 Ago 2008)

Violet79 dijo:


> Es decir si se devengan mensualmente los intereses, el TIN es lo que cuenta, no en TAE. El TAE se calcula al devengar intereses anuales no? Perdona mi ignorancia pero soy nueva en estos temas y bueno tengo muchísimas dudas.
> 
> *Si eres capaz de poner a rendir los intereses de ibanesto durante el tiempo del depósito al mismo TIN, entonces conseguirás el 6,10%.* Esta parte es la que no entiendo...
> 
> ...



Si metes más dinero en la cuenta naranja tendrás que hacer otro depósito, no se puede añadir a uno ya hecho. Pero si acabas de abrir la cuenta naranja hace poco ni siquiera tienes que hacer depósitos porque hasta enero el dinero en la cuenta naranja ya renta un 6% sin necesidad de hacer depósitos.


----------



## CaCO3 (16 Ago 2008)

Violet79 dijo:


> Es decir si se devengan mensualmente los intereses, el TIN es lo que cuenta, no en TAE. El TAE se calcula al devengar intereses anuales no? Perdona mi ignorancia pero soy nueva en estos temas y bueno tengo muchísimas dudas.



Creo (porque no lo sé con seguridad) que el banco calcula el TAE suponiendo que Hacienda no existe. Como en realidad existe y cada mes se come un 18% de los intereses, ese 18% no contribuye a generar más intereses y, por tanto, si los intereses se pagan mensualmente al pasar un año obtienes menos dinero que si los intereses se hubiesen pagado al final del año (y luego reducidos en un 18%).

Supuesto eso, hice en otro hilo un cálculo para obtener la fórmula corregida por la existencia de Hacienda. Pretendia el cálculo de otra cosa, pero se puede emplear la fórmula con algún ajuste.

Así, por ejemplo, para un producto de 5 meses a un 6,10% TAE, el interés real que se obtiene es:

Sin hacienda (da igual si el pago es mensual o al final):

2,5%.

Con hacienda (pago al final):

2,5%*0,82=2,05%

Con hacienda (pago mensual):

2,04%

Obviamente un poquito inferior que si no pagan intereses hasta el final.


----------



## quike_19 (18 Ago 2008)

Acabo de ver que varios depósitos nuevos que abrí la semana pasada ya no pone fecha de vencimiento 31-12-2008 sino que da fechas de enero en las que se cumplirían los 5 meses. 
Esto parece que nos permitiría a finales de diciembre, si sigue la promoción vigente, cancelar los depósitos que teníamos de antes con vencimiento el 31-12-2008 y reabrirlos con fecha de vencimiento de abril, dado que si el dinero lo tenías en depósitos antes del 23/6 lo seguiría considerando incremento de saldo al pasar de los depósitos a la c.naranja.


----------



## SHOSVI (18 Ago 2008)

*Re:*

Creo que los depositos te los permite abrir para incrementos de saldo historico con lo que en ese caso no se si premitiria la jugada.


----------



## tucapital.es (18 Ago 2008)

SHOSVI dijo:


> Creo que los depositos te los permite abrir para incrementos de saldo historico con lo que en ese caso no se si premitiria la jugada.




El depósito que está ofreciendo actualmente ING para sus clientes es un depósito al 5 meses para incrementos de saldo con respecto al 23 de Junio de 2008 y se puede abrir el depósito hasta el 30 de septiembre si no recuerdo mal, por lo tanto puedes cancelar los depósitos hasta esa fecha y volver a abrir el depósito.

Salu2.


----------



## quike_19 (18 Ago 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> El depósito que está ofreciendo actualmente ING para sus clientes es un depósito al 5 meses para incrementos de saldo con respecto al 23 de Junio de 2008 y se puede abrir el depósito hasta el 30 de septiembre si no recuerdo mal, por lo tanto puedes cancelar los depósitos hasta esa fecha y volver a abrir el depósito.
> 
> Salu2.



Lo del incremento de saldo para los que abrimos los depósitos (al 5,5%) antes del 23/6 es un poco raro, porque dejé la cuenta naranja a 0€ e hice la prueba pasado el dia 23/6 de cancelar un depísito y me decía que había incrementado el saldo desde el 23/6 en de la cuenta naranja en esos X euros sin haber hecho ningun ingreso, por lo que es absurdo pues podría sacar la mitad del dinero que tengo y respecto al 23 de junio seguir teniendo un incremento de saldo puesto que solo cuenta lo que había en la cuenta naranja, ignorando la suma de los saldos de los depósitos.


----------



## Albertini (19 Ago 2008)

Vamos a ver ...

Si yo meto 2000 euros de aqui a Mayo por poner un ej cual es la mejor jugada que puedo hacer ?


----------



## estalviador (19 Ago 2008)

Albertini dijo:


> Vamos a ver ...
> 
> Si yo meto 2000 euros de aqui a Mayo por poner un ej cual es la mejor jugada que puedo hacer ?



Si ya eres cliente abrir un depósito al 6%.


----------



## mgar (1 Sep 2008)

Yo siempre lo había contratado desde ahí...Depositos-> etc...


----------



## chameleon (1 Sep 2008)

el amago a ibanesto ahora da el 6% a 5 meses (no hasta final de año)


----------



## Roland (6 Sep 2008)

acabo de cancelar todos los depositos que me vencian el 31 de diciembre y los he vuelto a abrir con fecha de vencimiento 06 de febrero.
Me han dado los intereses de los 38 dias que lo he tenido.


----------



## CaCO3 (6 Sep 2008)

juanantz dijo:


> He hecho lo mismo.



Entiendo que los intereses han sido de un 6%TAE, ¿no?

Yo el 25 de septiembre o por ahí pienso hacer lo mismo para alargar la vida de mis depósitos al 6%.


----------



## goguito (6 Sep 2008)

Ñe ñe ñe, acabo de cancelar 3 depósitos de 1000 lebros y los he vuelto a abrir (ahora caducan en febrero), total 18 lebros a la cuenta naranja y que rindan un 5% y a final de mes a cancelar todos y volver a repetir la operación.


----------



## rosonero (6 Sep 2008)

> Entiendo que los intereses han sido de un 6%TAE, ¿no?
> 
> Yo el 25 de septiembre o por ahí pienso hacer lo mismo para alargar la vida de mis depósitos al 6%.
> Responder Con Cita







juanantz dijo:


> Si, al 6%.
> 
> Si te funciona lo de finales de septiembre comentalo y así alargamos también hasta finales de febrero.



Bien visto, es una buena jugada, voy a programarme una nota en el móvil para el 25 de este mes  Aunque espero que en enero nos sorprendan con algo nuevo, y mejor, a ser posible.

Una preguntita, ¿la cancelación de los depósitos y la nueva contratación es instantánea, o hay que esperar algún día de por medio?


----------



## rosonero (6 Sep 2008)

juanantz dijo:


> Te abonan la cantidad+los intereses instantaneamente en la cuenta naranja con fecha operacion y valor de hoy mismo aunque sea sabado.
> 
> Desde depósitos lo puedes volver a contratar (menos los intereses que no los cuenta como dinero nuevo)



Gracias por la info


----------



## chameleon (8 Sep 2008)

Roland dijo:


> acabo de cancelar todos los depositos que me vencian el 31 de diciembre y los he vuelto a abrir con fecha de vencimiento 06 de febrero.
> Me han dado los intereses de los 38 dias que lo he tenido.



Bien visto
Yo voy a hacerlo el 25 de Septiembre y luego lo intentaré con el amago antes de fin de año.
Creo que van a bajar tipos para el primer trimestre del 2009 (si todo sigue tan mal como parece), con lo cual supongo que ING bajará el interés, seguramente al 5,5%.

Si hubiera un depósito para todo 2009 al 5,5% lo cogería....


----------



## tucapital.es (8 Sep 2008)

CajaMar está ofreciendo el depósito Super Renta Garantizado al 6% TAE durante 1 año.

Hay más ofertas anuales de estas características.

Salu2.


----------



## chameleon (8 Sep 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> CajaMar está ofreciendo el depósito Super Renta Garantizado al 6% TAE durante 1 año.
> 
> Hay más ofertas anuales de estas características.
> 
> Salu2.



una caja, que mal rollo :


----------



## federicoterron (8 Sep 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> una caja, que mal rollo :



Aunque se llame Cajamar, no es una caja sino una cooperativa de credito.


----------



## Demonic_Tutor (8 Sep 2008)

Espero que sea verdad lo de los depositos cancelados y si sea al 6%, estoy muy vago para comprobarlo (a ojimetro parece que si).
Como era poco dinero la diferencia no es muy evidente.

Ya que alguno se lo plantea hacerlo mes a mes.......
Funcionaria hacerlo dia a dia si te aburres y tienes conexion disponible??

De verdad que es más rentable? 
Cuando tienes el deposito, te renta solo del capital contratado y a vencimiento te pagan lo correspondiente al 3 durante ese tiempo, o tienen en cuenta una reinversion mes a mes como en la cuenta naranja?
Sobre esto ultimo siempre he tenido la duda. (soy nuevo en esto del ahorro , gracias a dios que encontre este foro para empezar a utilizar mejor el poco dinero que me sobra mesa mes).

A partir de que cantidad es interesante? (por la perdida de tiempo en hacerlo), diariamente, cada semana, etc...


----------



## Demonic_Tutor (8 Sep 2008)

No te cuenta como mas dinero los intereses que te liquidan.

Me refiero a esos pocos euros como no se pueden meter en el deposito, se quedan en la cuenta naranja un poco paradetes aunque al 3 no esta mal.


----------



## CaCO3 (8 Sep 2008)

Demonic_Tutor dijo:


> No te cuenta como mas dinero los intereses que te liquidan.



Yo quizás no entiendo de qué discutís, pero voy a ver si acierto. Lo de sacar y meter en los depósitos es simplemente para alargar el tiempo al que lo tienes al 6%. Yo, por ejemplo, contraté los depósitos el 17 de agosto, así que lo tendré a ese interés hasta el 17 de enero. Luego Dios dirá. En cambio, si cancelo justamente antes del 30 de septiembre y vuelvo a contratar los depósitos, alargaré el plazo al 6% hasta finales de febrero. Esto es debido a que ese depósito no penaliza que lo canceles antes.

En general, es mejor no tocar el dinero que tocarlo, porque los bancos calculan su rentabilidad sin tener en cuenta que existe Hacienda y Hacienda, cada vez que cobras intereses, se lleva un 18% que dejas de poder invertir en un nuevo depósito.


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (9 Sep 2008)

la gran duda es qué hara ING a partir del 30 de septiembre ?????

alargará el 6% ?

lo dejará en el 3% y se quedará totalmente fuera de mercado ???


----------



## El_Presi (9 Sep 2008)

Cómo mola este foro, trucos para apurar hasta el último céntimo 

Gracias por lo de la cancelación/reapertura


----------



## chameleon (9 Sep 2008)

Demonic_Tutor dijo:


> No te cuenta como mas dinero los intereses que te liquidan.
> 
> Me refiero a esos pocos euros como no se pueden meter en el deposito, se quedan en la cuenta naranja un poco paradetes aunque al 3 no esta mal.



buenos días foro

usando el link de la oferta 6% de la página no te deja. pero a mi si que me dejó meter los intereses cuando el depósito lo hago haciendo el amago. en su momento me dejó meter hasta el último céntimo de la cnaranja incluidos los intereses que me acababa de dar al cancelar el depósito.

no sé si ahora mismo funciona igual, os lo diré a finales de sept


----------



## Tuerto (9 Sep 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> buenos días foro
> 
> usando el link de la oferta 6% de la página no te deja. pero a mi si que me dejó meter los intereses cuando el depósito lo hago haciendo el amago. en su momento me dejó meter hasta el último céntimo de la cnaranja incluidos los intereses que me acababa de dar al cancelar el depósito.
> 
> no sé si ahora mismo funciona igual, os lo diré a finales de sept



La pregunta del millón, todavia funciona el amago a Ibanesto?

Saludos.


----------



## estalviador (9 Sep 2008)

No sé vosotros pero yo en el area de depósitos tengo uno que indica DEPOSITO 6% que me permite contratarlo. Supongo que le 30 de septiembre lo desactivaran.


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (9 Sep 2008)

estalviador dijo:


> No sé vosotros pero yo en el area de depósitos tengo uno que indica DEPOSITO 6% que me permite contratarlo. Supongo que le 30 de septiembre lo desactivaran.




eso en principio es así

pero si lo desactivan se quedan con la cuenta naranja pura y dura al 3% que está totalmente fuera de mercado

y si lo renuevan seguramente a lo largo de este mes volverán a hacer la "foto" para partir de ahí el saldo máximo histórico

correcto?


----------



## chameleon (9 Sep 2008)

Tuerto dijo:


> La pregunta del millón, todavia funciona el amago a Ibanesto?
> 
> Saludos.



si, da el 6% ahora mismo


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Sep 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> si, da el 6% ahora mismo



Pero lo da con la cuenta nomina o la cuenta naranja?


----------



## chameleon (9 Sep 2008)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Pero lo da con la cuenta nomina o la cuenta naranja?



yo tengo nomina y naranja, pero te da a elegir la cuenta asociada al depósito, yo he hecho depósitos así desde ambas cuentas (por probar)


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Sep 2008)

Yo puse la cuenta de ibanesto que figura en tu capital, pero al intentar hacer el amago no me da ningun tipo de deposito todo seria question de cançelar todos los depositos y intentarlo con todo el saldo.


----------



## chameleon (9 Sep 2008)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Yo puse la cuenta de ibanesto que figura en tu capital, pero al intentar hacer el amago no me da ningun tipo de deposito todo seria question de cançelar todos los depositos y intentarlo con todo el saldo.



prueba amagando 80.000 eur


----------



## kabi_rules (9 Sep 2008)

Yo lo hice ayer mismo. Desde la cuenta nomina, un amago de transferencia de 99999 euros (que obviamente no tengo ) a IBanesto y me ofrecieron el 6%.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Sep 2008)

En la cuenta naranja ya no deja amagar por encima del dinero que poses, pero bueno accepto donacions para hacer el amago


----------



## chameleon (9 Sep 2008)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> En la cuenta naranja ya no deja amagar por encima del dinero que poses, pero bueno accepto donacions para hacer el amago



debe haber condiciones ocultas porque yo lo acabo de hacer, y ahora mismo se lo estaba explicando a una amiga que ha probado amagando con 80k y le ha funcionado.

por alguna razon a unos les funciona y a otros no :


----------



## CaCO3 (9 Sep 2008)

Yo no creo, tal y como están las cosas, que vaya a conseguir más del 6%. Así que haré una _plan renove_ del depósito a final de mes. En cualquier caso, este depósito no tiene problemas: si en cualquier momento aparece una oferta mejor en otro banco, se puede cancelar el depósito, porque no hay penalización. Otra cosa es que la oferta fuese del propio ING, pero lo cierto es que últimamente ING va a remolque: iguala lo que otros han ofrecido, así que no creo que se dé esta última circunstancia.


----------



## Tuerto (9 Sep 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> debe haber condiciones ocultas porque yo lo acabo de hacer, y ahora mismo se lo estaba explicando a una amiga que ha probado amagando con 80k y le ha funcionado.
> 
> por alguna razon a unos les funciona y a otros no :



Me parece que tiene que ver con si tienes depósitos o no, si tienes depósitos no te deja amagar y si no tienes te deja.

Si alguien puede confirmarlo...

Saludos.


----------



## chameleon (9 Sep 2008)

Tuerto dijo:


> Me parece que tiene que ver con si tienes depósitos o no, si tienes depósitos no te deja amagar y si no tienes te deja.
> 
> Si alguien puede confirmarlo...
> 
> Saludos.



no creo que sea eso, yo tengo varios y sí que me deja amagar y abrir nuevos.
podría tener que ver con la "posición global" ? yo todavía no he disminuido la cantidad desde que abrí la cnaranja, la verdad ni idea...

por cierto gran nombre _plan renove_ 
habrá que intentarlo a finales de mes y más adelante a ver cuanto se pueden estirar los depósitos al 6%


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (9 Sep 2008)

Tuerto dijo:


> Me parece que tiene que ver con si tienes depósitos o no, si tienes depósitos no te deja amagar y si no tienes te deja.
> 
> Si alguien puede confirmarlo...
> 
> Saludos.




yo tengo depósitos y me deja hacer el amago y poner todo lo que quiera al 6% (o mejor dicho, todo lo que tenga  )

pero tengo cuenta nómina, con quien no deja es a quien tiene tan sólo la naranja, a esos el amago no les funciona (por lo menos los casos que yo conozco)


----------



## Tuerto (9 Sep 2008)

ST77XX dijo:


> yo tengo depósitos y me deja hacer el amago y poner todo lo que quiera al 6% (o mejor dicho, todo lo que tenga  )
> 
> pero tengo cuenta nómina, con quien no deja es a quien tiene tan sólo la naranja, a esos el amago no les funciona (por lo menos los casos que yo conozco)




Pues si, yo sólo tengo la cuenta naranja.


----------



## Rocket (10 Sep 2008)

Pues yo voy a empezar a buscar otras cosas distintas a ING... la rentabilidad de los 5 primeros meses ya me ha caducado, ahora tengo un 3% mes a mes... y ademas no puedo contratar el deposito del 6%, ya que para los que llevamos algun tiempo unicamente podemos contratarlo con los ingresos posteriores al mes de junio, por lo que ya ha dejado de ser tan rentable como antes...

En fin, los del Banco POrcULAR me dijeron que en septiembre sacaban cosas nuevas con mejores intereses; me voy a acercar una mañana a ver que me ofrecen.


----------



## chameleon (10 Sep 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> ... y ademas no puedo contratar el deposito del 6%, ya que para los que llevamos algun tiempo unicamente podemos contratarlo con los ingresos posteriores al mes de junio



a muchos nos ha admitido dinero que teníamos en depósitos abiertos antes de esa fecha. además con el amago te permite meter también los nitereses generados por los depósitos que canceles ahora. 

ojo que parece que el amago no funciona a los que sólo tienen la cnaranja


----------



## federicoterron (10 Sep 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> a muchos nos ha admitido dinero que teníamos en depósitos abiertos antes de esa fecha. además con el amago te permite meter también los nitereses generados por los depósitos que canceles ahora.
> 
> *ojo que parece que el amago no funciona a los que sólo tienen la cnaranja*



Es que hiceron una modificacion en la cuenta naranja, ya solo deja hacer amagos con dinero real.


----------



## estalviador (11 Sep 2008)

Acabo de cancelar todos mis depósitos al 6% que tenia en ing y los he podido contratar de nuevo sin problemas. No queria esperar al dia 30 por si habia algun problema tener tiempo para mirar otra cosa.

Por cierto me han abonado los intereses correspondientes al tiempo que han estado por lo que no es mala idea ir cancelandolos mientras se pueda para poder reinvertir los intereses.


----------



## arrhenius (11 Sep 2008)

hace tiempo que no sigo este hilo y estoy vago, a ver si me solucionais la duda:

yo tengo un deposito al 5.5% hasta 31 de diciembre, era para dinero nuevo y tal, se supone que puedo cancelarlo y abrir uno al 6% a 5 meses????


(me tyemoq ue he hecho el primo)


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (11 Sep 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> hace tiempo que no sigo este hilo y estoy vago, a ver si me solucionais la duda:
> 
> yo tengo un deposito al 5.5% hasta 31 de diciembre, era para dinero nuevo y tal, se supone que puedo cancelarlo y abrir uno al 6% a 5 meses????
> 
> ...



si tienes cuenta nómina y haciendo el amago de transferencia a ibanesto no tendrás ningún problema en contratar el 6% desde hoy mismo

si no tienes cuenta nómina creo que no es posible o al menos tengo mis dudas de que puedas contratarlo

suerte


----------



## arrhenius (11 Sep 2008)

ST77XX dijo:


> si tienes cuenta nómina y haciendo el amago de transferencia a ibanesto no tendrás ningún problema en contratar el 6% desde hoy mismo
> 
> si no tienes cuenta nómina creo que no es posible o al menos tengo mis dudas de que puedas contratarlo
> 
> suerte



tengo cuenta nomina, lo que pasa es que no pue4do contratar el del 6% ahora mismo por que dice que tengo primero que reponer 6000 de maximo historico, lo que no termino de creer es que si cancelo mi deposito 5.5% (que es de mas de 6000) ese dinero cuente como nuevo y me deje hacer un deposito al 6% por la diferencia (anterior_deposito -6000) que si me conviene (llevaria esos 6000 a otro sitio) pero si cancelo el deposito y me encuentro que sigo sin poder contratar el deposito al 6, pos vaya fastidio, otra duda es si el deposito al 5.5 tiene alguna penalizacion pro cancelacion anticipaada, no lo dice ne ningun sitio..


creo que es poca diferencia entre 5.5 y 6 como para romperme la cabeza


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (11 Sep 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> tengo cuenta nomina, lo que pasa es que no pue4do contratar el del 6% ahora mismo por que dice que tengo primero que reponer 6000 de maximo historico, lo que no termino de creer es que si cancelo mi deposito 5.5% (que es de mas de 6000) ese dinero cuente como nuevo y me deje hacer un deposito al 6% por la diferencia (anterior_deposito -6000) que si me conviene (llevaria esos 6000 a otro sitio) pero si cancelo el deposito y me encuentro que sigo sin poder contratar el deposito al 6, pos vaya fastidio, otra duda es si el deposito al 5.5 tiene alguna penalizacion pro cancelacion anticipaada, no lo dice ne ningun sitio..
> 
> 
> creo que es poca diferencia entre 5.5 y 6 como para romperme la cabeza




no hay penalización por cancelar los depósitos al 5.5, en eso te confirmo que no hay ningún problema

cancelas lo que tengas al 5.5 y desde la cuenta nómina intentas hacer una transferencia por un importe considerable a ibanesto (tienes que asociar una cuenta de ibanesto, esto se hace por teléfono) y autómaticamente te ofrecen el 6% a 5 meses, le das contratar y que saque el dinero de donde hayas cancelado los depósitos,
con esta opción no importa lo del saldo máximo histórico ni nada de eso, puedes tener todo el dinero que tengas al 6% sin ningún problema

lo dicho, suerte


----------



## arrhenius (11 Sep 2008)

ST77XX dijo:


> no hay penalización por cancelar los depósitos al 5.5, en eso te confirmo que no hay ningún problema
> 
> cancelas lo que tengas al 5.5 y desde la cuenta nómina intentas hacer una transferencia por un importe considerable a ibanesto (tienes que asociar una cuenta de ibanesto, esto se hace por teléfono) y autómaticamente te ofrecen el 6% a 5 meses, le das contratar y que saque el dinero de donde hayas cancelado los depósitos,
> con esta opción no importa lo del saldo máximo histórico ni nada de eso, puedes tener todo el dinero que tengas al 6% sin ningún problema
> ...



aahhh ok ahora ya me cuadra, pos creo que lo hare.
thx


----------



## areucas (11 Sep 2008)

Probado ahora mismo, el amago a ibanesto debe ser de 7000 euros.


----------



## estalviador (11 Sep 2008)

A_toda_leche dijo:


> Hola,foro!
> Quisiera aprovechar para haceros una consulta sobre la cuenta naranja a los que la tenéis y no abrir otro hilo.
> Tengo intencion de abrirme una,y por lo que veo hay que rellenar un formulario y luego te envían a casa un librillo etc. por correo.Mi pregunta es si hay alguna manera de anular el envío de correo de papel y puede recibirse la información,ofertas o lo que sea que ING me quiera enviar por correo postal a través de correo electrónico.¿cómo se comunica ING con vosotros,correo postal o email?
> 
> Gracias de antemano y un saludo!



Si no me equivoco tienes que firmar obligatoriamente el contrato y una autorización para realizar la primera OTE por lo que es imprescindible el envio postal al menos la primera vez.


----------



## chameleon (12 Sep 2008)

A_toda_leche dijo:


> Entiendo.Si,se trataría de eliminar el correo ordinario una vez cumplidas todas las formalidades iniciales,claro.
> Gracias por responder,estalviador!
> Un saludo
> P.S.Curioso nick



una vez has firmado el papel de entrada no te mandan nada, nisiquiera publicidad. a no se ruq eles llames y les solicites que te manden algo, por ejemplo un resguardo de un recibo etc...


----------



## arrhenius (12 Sep 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> una vez has firmado el papel de entrada no te mandan nada, nisiquiera publicidad. a no se ruq eles llames y les solicites que te manden algo, por ejemplo un resguardo de un recibo etc...



a mi me mandan publicidad constantemente, que si deposito al 6, que si mi primera compra gratis en mercado de valores, que si oferta por hacer planes de pensiones, que si prestamo naranja preaprobado.. pff, creo que debi marcar alguna casilla de "si, me gusta que me espameen"


----------



## El_Presi (12 Sep 2008)

¿alguien sabe qué intereses me dan si cancelo un deposito al 5,5% para convertirlo al 6%?


----------



## CaCO3 (12 Sep 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> ¿alguien sabe qué intereses me dan si cancelo un deposito al 5,5% para convertirlo al 6%?



Que te lo confirmen, porque yo no contraté esos depósitos, pero juraría que tanto los del 5,5% como los del 6%, no tienen ninguna penalización y te dan el prorrateo de ese 5,5 (o 6%).

Por eso todos los del hilo estamos haciendo el _plan renove_ de ING: cancelo y contrato.


----------



## estalviador (13 Sep 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> ¿alguien sabe qué intereses me dan si cancelo un deposito al 5,5% para convertirlo al 6%?



Te pagan la parte proporcional de los intereses desde el momento en que se contrató el depósito. Además te los ingresan en el momento en la cuenta por lo que puedes inmediatamente volver a contratar el del 6% si tienes la opción (parece que solo les sale a los que tenemos la cuenta nómina) sino tendrás que intentar hacer el amago al bbva.


----------



## tucapital.es (13 Sep 2008)

Yo cancelé mis depósitos al 5,5% y contraté al 6%.

Me pagaron los intereses por los días que estuvo el dinero en el depósito: 

TIN(tanto por 1) · nº días / 365 · capital.

Salu2.


----------



## orcblin (13 Sep 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Yo cancelé mis depósitos al 5,5% y contraté al 6%.
> 
> Me pagaron los intereses por los días que estuvo el dinero en el depósito:
> 
> ...



yo igual...

aunque estoy un poco hasta los cojones de la cuenta al 3%

porque seguiran con esa???

tendrán mucho dinero cautivado al 3% en cuentas vivienda??? es que sino no me explico hacer mil y una tonterías por eso.


----------



## Tuerto (18 Sep 2008)

Ya quedan pocos dias para poder contratar el depósito al 6%, aprovecho para reflotar el hilo y recordar que podeis cancelar los depósitos que tengais y hacer el amago de traspaso, así podeis disfrutar del deposito cinco meses más y además podeis reinvertir los intereses acumulados.

Saludos.

P.D. yo lo acabo de hacer ahora mismo.


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (18 Sep 2008)

Tuerto dijo:


> Ya quedan pocos dias para poder contratar el depósito al 6%, aprovecho para reflotar el hilo y recordar que podeis cancelar los depósitos que tengais y hacer el amago de traspaso, así podeis disfrutar del deposito cinco meses más y además podeis reinvertir los intereses acumulados.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> P.D. yo lo acabo de hacer ahora mismo.



es cierto,

pero de verdad pensais que ING no va a renovar esa oferta y va a dejar a todos los clientes con su cuenta naranja al 3% ?


----------



## Tuerto (18 Sep 2008)

juanantz dijo:


> Yo creo que tienen 2 opciones. Alargar (como ya han hecho antes) la fecha del 30 de septiembre a cualquier otra (30 octubre, 15 noviembre, etc) o hacer una nueva foto de todas las cuentas y ofrecer otra cosa para incrementos de saldo. (Para evitar más que nada que la gente ande extendiendo sus depositos eternamente)
> 
> Yo los renovaré la semana que viene.



Es lo mejor, pero estaré de viaje la semana que viene y no me fio de operar desde ordenadores desconocidos.


----------



## ninfireblade (18 Sep 2008)

Y para que quieres hace el amago de transferencia ?? Yo cancele ayer mismo todos los depositos que tenia y a continuacion volvi a abrir otro con el total sin amagos ni nada


----------



## Tuerto (18 Sep 2008)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Y para que quieres hace el amago de transferencia ?? Yo cancele ayer mismo todos los depositos que tenia y a continuacion volvi a abrir otro con el total sin amagos ni nada




Porque hace 3 años que soy cliente y mi posición habia bajado un montón, y así o vuelves a meter pasta o toca amagar.

Saludos.


----------



## chameleon (18 Sep 2008)

de todas formas el yuri está subiendo ahora mismo, el interbancario está que hecha humo y las otras entidades ofrecen casi todas más interés que ING.

¿creeis posible que suban al 6,5%?


----------



## Tuerto (18 Sep 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> de todas formas el yuri está subiendo ahora mismo, el interbancario está que hecha humo y las otras entidades ofrecen casi todas más interés que ING.
> 
> ¿creeis posible que suban al 6,5%?



Me imagino que todo dependerá de la necesidad de darlo, si la competencia ofrece un interés más alto y pierden depositos, pueden verse obligados a subir los intereses.


----------



## rosonero (22 Sep 2008)

*Originalmente Escrito por chameleon *


> de todas formas el yuri está subiendo ahora mismo, el interbancario está que hecha humo y las otras entidades ofrecen casi todas más interés que ING.
> 
> ¿creeis posible que suban al 6,5%?





Tuerto dijo:


> Me imagino que todo dependerá de la necesidad de darlo, si la competencia ofrece un interés más alto y pierden depositos, pueden verse obligados a subir los intereses.



Aprovecho para subir este hilo más o menos oficial de ING .

Parecer ser que lo _quoteado_ se va a cumplir, yuri pa'riba, depósitos pa' riba, a ver si ING se pone las pilas.

Recordar que esta semana toca plan renove de los depósitos al 6 de ING y alargarlos al máximo aunque esperemos que en breve tengamos que buscar algún truquillo para cancelarlos y buscar el 6.5%


----------



## kalapa (22 Sep 2008)

Amago de transferencia y te ofrecen el 6% TAE tres meses...

Hecho.


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Sep 2008)

Para aquellos que contrataron el depósito al 6% por incremento, tiene hasta el día 30 para cancelar el depósito y volverlo a abrir para tener otros 5 meses más al 6% TAE. Quién sabe cómo va a ser la nueva oferta de ING o de los otros bancos. Además como no tiene comisión de cancelación, asi que si hay una oferta mejor, se cancela y punto.

Salu2.


----------



## estalviador (22 Sep 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Para aquellos que contrataron el depósito al 6% por incremento, tiene hasta el día 30 para cancelar el depósito y volverlo a abrir para tener otros 5 meses más al 6% TAE. Quién sabe cómo va a ser la nueva oferta de ING o de los otros bancos. Además como no tiene comisión de cancelación, asi que si hay una oferta mejor, se cancela y punto.
> 
> Salu2.



Sin duda lo mejor de este depósito es que al no tener penalización te permite cancelarlo en cualquier momento para mover el dinero a otro depósito más interesante.


----------



## mgar (23 Sep 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Para aquellos que contrataron el depósito al 6% por incremento, tiene hasta el día 30 para cancelar el depósito y volverlo a abrir para tener otros 5 meses más al 6% TAE. Quién sabe cómo va a ser la nueva oferta de ING o de los otros bancos. Además como no tiene comisión de cancelación, asi que si hay una oferta mejor, se cancela y punto.
> 
> Salu2.



Tengo una duda, hay alguna diferencia entre contratar el 6% por aumento de saldo, o el 6% por amago de transferencia a Ibanesto (a quien le deje)??

Si no me equivoco ninguno de los 2 tiene penalizacion, es a 5 meses... En caso de una nueva "imagen" de ING creeis que en los 2 casos solo se tendría en cuenta el saldo en la cuenta naranja y no en los depositos (como nos paso a los que teniamos contratado anteriormente el 5.5% con amago)???


----------



## estalviador (23 Sep 2008)

mgar dijo:


> Tengo una duda, hay alguna diferencia entre contratar el 6% por aumento de saldo, o el 6% por amago de transferencia a Ibanesto (a quien le deje)??
> 
> Si no me equivoco ninguno de los 2 tiene penalizacion, es a 5 meses... En caso de una nueva "imagen" de ING creeis que en los 2 casos solo se tendría en cuenta el saldo en la cuenta naranja y no en los depositos (como nos paso a los que teniamos contratado anteriormente el 5.5% con amago)???



A mi en la anterior ocasión que hicieron la imagen no me contabilizaron el dinero que tenia en depósitos. Un depósito es identico lo hayas contratado por amago o por aumento de saldo.


----------



## tucapital.es (23 Sep 2008)

mgar dijo:


> Tengo una duda, hay alguna diferencia entre contratar el 6% por aumento de saldo, o el 6% por amago de transferencia a Ibanesto (a quien le deje)??
> 
> Si no me equivoco ninguno de los 2 tiene penalizacion, es a 5 meses... En caso de una nueva "imagen" de ING creeis que en los 2 casos solo se tendría en cuenta el saldo en la cuenta naranja y no en los depositos (como nos paso a los que teniamos contratado anteriormente el 5.5% con amago)???



Ambos depósitos son prácticamente iguales, salvo que el de por amago no puedes realizar una cancelación parcial, pero para el caso da igual.

En cuanto a la consideración para la imágen, creo que depende de cuándo contratastes el depósito por amago, si fue antes o después del 26 de Junio. Si fue antes, no tienes ningún problema (en mi caso me funcionó y lo contraté antes del 26 de junio), sin embargo, si contrataste el depósito después del 26 de junio, desconozco si vas a poder o no contratar el depósito por incremento.

Salu2.


----------



## Pindik87 (23 Sep 2008)

Buenas quería haceros una pregunta ya que estoy interesado en contratar la cuenta naranja. Una vez transcurridos los 5 meses de TAE 6% puedes retirar el dinero sin ninguna comisión? Y antes de los 5 meses?


----------



## mgar (23 Sep 2008)

Pindik87 dijo:


> Buenas quería haceros una pregunta ya que estoy interesado en contratar la cuenta naranja. Una vez transcurridos los 5 meses de TAE 6% puedes retirar el dinero sin ninguna comisión? Y antes de los 5 meses?



Puedes llevarte tu dinero cuando quieras, sin ninguna comisión. Te dan los intereses por el tiempo que lo hayas tenido.


----------



## mgar (23 Sep 2008)

Gracias por la respuesta, estalviador y tucapital.

Mi pregunta venía porque pensaba cancelar los que tengo ahora al 6% por aumento de saldo antes del 30 sept'08, y si me dejaba, escoger entre volver a coger el del aumento o del amago, según lo que me dijerais.
Ciertamente, tenía uno antes del 26 de junio que me dejo cancelar y volver a contratar por aumento de saldo.

Un saludo


----------



## Pindik87 (24 Sep 2008)

Gracias por la respuesta mgar


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (24 Sep 2008)

mgar dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta, estalviador y tucapital.
> 
> Mi pregunta venía porque pensaba cancelar los que tengo ahora al 6% por aumento de saldo antes del 30 sept'08, y si me dejaba, escoger entre volver a coger el del aumento o del amago, según lo que me dijerais.
> Ciertamente, tenía uno antes del 26 de junio que me dejo cancelar y volver a contratar por aumento de saldo.
> ...



en principio y con el amago a ibanesto el tema sigue funcionando y no creo que tengas problema (eso si, creo que tan sólo funciona si tienes la cuenta nómina)

intenta hacer el amago antes de cancelar el depósito y si te ofrece el 6%, cancelas el depósito y vuelta a empezar

saludos


----------



## ob0909 (24 Sep 2008)

Tengo una CUENTA NARANJA y asociadas a ella una cuenta en iBanesto y otra en mi caja "de toda la vida".

Proceso para formalizar mis últimos 3 depósitos al 6% TAE (17/09/09):

1) En estos momentos disfruto de DOS DEPÓSITOS al 6%.

2) En los tres días anteriores he recibido dos OTE de las otras cuentas asociadas en la CUENTA NARANJA.

3) Cancelo los dos depósitos al 6% TAE.

4) En este momento en la CUENTA NARANJA abonan los intereses y el dinero de los depósitos anulados.

5) Ahora hago una transferencia a mi cuenta de iBanesto de 8OOO €. Para realizar esta transferencia DE VERDAD se siguen varios pasos. Bien, en el primer paso, cuando das a siguiente TE DEBE saltar la oferta del 6%. 

6) Es entonces cuando puedes crear tu nuevo depósito.

7) Repite la operación tantas veces como quieras, pero el mismo día. Yo formalicé tres depósitos por la misma cantidad, es decir, dividí lo que tenía en la CUENTA NARANJA aproximadamente por tres, dejando unos pocos euros en la cuenta.


Creo que se ha explicado muchas veces en este hilo, pero lo pongo para aclarar dudas. Los amagos FUNCIONAN SEGURO con 7000 euros, e imagino que debes disponer de ese dinero realmente en la CUENTA NARANJA.


----------



## roebek (24 Sep 2008)

ob0909 dijo:


> Los amagos FUNCIONAN SEGURO con 7000 euros, e imagino que debes disponer de ese dinero realmente en la CUENTA NARANJA.



Seguro seguro no, doy fe. A mí no me ha funcionado nada, y eso que tengo la naranja y la nómina. Al final, de hecho, de tanto amagar acabé pasando pasta de verdad a iBanesto. Si les interesa que vuelva que me ofrezcan el maldito depósito


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (24 Sep 2008)

roebek dijo:


> Seguro seguro no, doy fe. A mí no me ha funcionado nada, y eso que tengo la naranja y la nómina. Al final, de hecho, de tanto amagar acabé pasando pasta de verdad a iBanesto. Si les interesa que vuelva que me ofrezcan el maldito depósito



pues a mi me han funcionado siempre, eso si haciendo el amago desde la cuenta nómina

desde la cuenta naranja no funciona

:


----------



## federicoterron (24 Sep 2008)

roebek dijo:


> Seguro seguro no, doy fe. A mí no me ha funcionado nada, y eso que tengo la naranja y la nómina. Al final, de hecho, de tanto amagar acabé pasando pasta de verdad a iBanesto. Si les interesa que vuelva que me ofrezcan el maldito depósito



Claro, si haces un amago con 1000 euros no te hacen ni puñetero caso.


----------



## federicoterron (24 Sep 2008)

ST77XX dijo:


> pues a mi me han funcionado siempre, eso si haciendo el amago desde la cuenta nómina
> 
> desde la cuenta naranja no funciona
> 
> :



Si funciona el amago desde la cuenta naranja pero tiene que ser con dinero real. En cambio, con la cuenta nomina si te deja amagar con una cantidad superior al saldo que tengas realmente en la cuenta.


----------



## arrhenius (24 Sep 2008)

federicoterron dijo:


> Si funciona el amago desde la cuenta naranja pero tiene que ser con dinero real. En cambio, con la cuenta nomina si te deja amagar con una cantidad superior al saldo que tengas realmente en la cuenta.



hace 1 semana intente el amago desde una naranja, por una cantidad alta (y una cantidad que se que en nomina hace saltar la oferta del 6%) y NO FUNCIONÓ

por cierto que los depositos al 6% de nuevos ingresos si no mantienes la posicion te los quitan, vaya estafa, solo meren la pena los del amago.

Desde nomina sigue funcionando el amago, al menos la semana pasada.


Es mi experiencia, cabe la posibilidad de que la cantidad que activa el amago en nomina y naranja sea distinto, pero vamos, que a mi no me funciono .


----------



## roebek (24 Sep 2008)

federicoterron dijo:


> Claro, si haces un amago con 1000 euros no te hacen ni puñetero caso.



Lo hice con bastante más que eso. No sé muy bien el motivo pero a mí no me ha funcionado nunca, de manera que lo único que me queda para aprovechar este tipo de depósitos es retirando algo de pasta de ahí.


----------



## areucas (24 Sep 2008)

roebek dijo:


> Lo hice con bastante más que eso. No sé muy bien el motivo pero a mí no me ha funcionado nunca, de manera que lo único que me queda para aprovechar este tipo de depósitos es retirando algo de pasta de ahí.



La ultima vez que probe yo, minimo 7000 euros.


----------



## tucapital.es (24 Sep 2008)

Es bueno saber que sigue funcionado el truco.

Gracias.


----------



## rosonero (24 Sep 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> *Es bueno saber que sigue funcionado el truco*.
> 
> Gracias.



Sobretodo ahora que se acerca el 30 de septiembre y puede haber cambios 

A ver si se estira ING y sube un cuartillo de punto, o dos, que el euribor lo tenemos en máximos (5.46%) :


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (25 Sep 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Sobretodo ahora que se acerca el 30 de septiembre y puede haber cambios
> 
> A ver si se estira ING y sube un cuartillo de punto, o dos, que el euribor lo tenemos en máximos (5.46%) :




el miércoles que viene veremos por donde nos salen los naranjas...


----------



## tucapital.es (25 Sep 2008)

Vamos a jugar a brujos:
- Yo apuesto a que suben los tipos.


----------



## pedrot (25 Sep 2008)

pues yo estoy intentando amagar una transferencia a ver si me sale algún depósito al 6% tae y nones


que HsdP : , estoy hasta los cojones de "6% Tae pero solo para nuevos ingresos"


----------



## chameleon (25 Sep 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Vamos a jugar a brujos:
> - Yo apuesto a que suben los tipos.



no lo creo. el BCE y la FED están compinchados. ahora toca salvar los USA, y les viene bien a los americanos tener inflación, igual hasta bajan los tipos según los rumores de hoy.
por el contrario el BCE, si subiera tipos aumentaría la tensión en Europa, no estamos para esos sustos, pero tampoco los bajarán, ya que al bajarlos competiríamos con USA y eso de momento no cuadra con el plan rescate.

cuando los USA se recuperen un poco, es posible que nosotros bajemos tipos, en algún momento del 2009, quizás en Verano. depende de cuanto aguante Europa. estamos aguantando porque primero debe recuperarse USA, cuando ya no podamos más bajaremos tipos nosotros y cuando empiece a recuperarse USA empezarán a subirlos ellos.

o eso creo


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (26 Sep 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Vamos a jugar a brujos:
> - Yo apuesto a que suben los tipos.



venga jugamos a brujos

yo apuesto a que alargan la promoción un poco mas

lo que tengo la duda es si harán de nuevo la foto para nuevo saldo máximo o no


----------



## rosonero (26 Sep 2008)

Yo voy por el aumento de un cuartillo, así con 6.25% vuelven a ser noticia, no se quedan atrás respecto a los que más dan y obligan al resto a moverse al alza. 
Con un euribor casi al 5.5% tampoco sería para tanto, seguro que ING presta en el interbancario a yuri + 2 o 3.


----------



## Buster (26 Sep 2008)

Yo apuesto a que también alargarán la promoción del 6% y de cambiar cambiarán el número de meses que dura el depósito.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Sep 2008)

Ya he completado el plan "renove". Ahora tenemos que estar al loro para el próximo truco.


----------



## CaCO3 (26 Sep 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ya he completado el plan "renove". Ahora tenemos que estar al loro para el próximo truco.



Te ha funcionado hoy, ¿no? Yo creo que lo voy a hacer esta tarde. ¿Ha sido inmediata la cancelación y la constitución del nuevo deósito o ha tardado un día?


----------



## bucho (26 Sep 2008)

Acabo de renovar mis depósitos sin necesidad de amagar. Además, me ha dejado meter en un depósito los intereses percibidos hasta el 23 de junio. No entiendo que a cada uno nos pase casi una cosa distinta...


----------



## Demonic_Tutor (26 Sep 2008)

bucho dijo:


> Acabo de renovar mis depósitos sin necesidad de amagar. Además, me ha dejado meter en un depósito los intereses percibidos hasta el 23 de junio. No entiendo que a cada uno nos pase casi una cosa distinta...



Los amagos son para el dinero de ANTES del 23 de Junio, para el de despues no,porque esta dentro de la oferta (excepto intereses)


----------



## tucapital.es (26 Sep 2008)

El dinero posterior al 23 de junio te permite contratar el depósito por incremento de saldo, y antes de 23 de junio tienes que amagar para conseguir el depósito.

También es curioso el tema de los intereses, a mí no me han dejado renovarlo con los intereses porque fueron generados después del 23 de junio.

Salu2.


----------



## chameleon (27 Sep 2008)

espero que hayais hecho los deberes con el plan renove xD


----------



## rosonero (27 Sep 2008)

caco3 dijo:


> Te ha funcionado hoy, ¿no? Yo creo que lo voy a hacer esta tarde. ¿Ha sido inmediata la cancelación y la constitución del nuevo deósito o ha tardado un día?



Ya que Monsterspeculator anda dando caña en el principal, te contesto yo mismo que hice el plan renove ayer mismo de mis 5 depósitos sin ningún problema.
No hay que esperar ni un minuto ni salir de la página y volver a entrar ni historias. Cancelar y contratar, uno detrás del otro y cinco meses más.


----------



## Buster (27 Sep 2008)

Confirmo lo que dice rosonero. Con ING la cosa va suave como la seda.


----------



## CaCO3 (29 Sep 2008)

Plan Renove completado por mi parte. No era cuestión de apurar hasta el último día. Eso sí, sobre la marcha he cancelado los cinco depósitos que tengo y vuelto a contratarlos.


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (30 Sep 2008)

recordemos que hoy en teoría es el último día para hacer el plan renove

ya veremos que pasa mañana


----------



## Tubes (30 Sep 2008)

*Ampliación dias deposito*

De momento ING amplia los dias de contratación del deposito por cortesia.

Se podrá contratar durante una semana más.

Confirmado telefonicamente (o la que me ha atendido me ha vacilado)


----------



## chameleon (30 Sep 2008)

seguro que van a sacar otro al 6.25%
está el interbancario echando chispas !!

bendito truco de los amagos xDDD


----------



## rosonero (30 Sep 2008)

En la web sigue saliendo el 30 de septiembre como fecha tope para contratar al 6% a cinco meses. A ver con que nos sorprenden mañana, yo aposté por la subida de cuartillo de punto hasta el 6.25% y ahora le vendría bien después de que se haya visto salpicada por el batacazo de Fortis.

Por cierto, he leído que ING ha asegurado que no compraría ABN-AMRO de Fortis y hoy volvía a subir su cotización en bolsa en Holanda y Bélgica.


----------



## rosonero (30 Sep 2008)

eypo dijo:


> cawentó, he cancelado un deposito al 5,5 para renovarlo, y ya no sale la oferta.



Tranki, mañana a lo mejor puedes renovarlo incluso a más del 6.


----------



## Ahora o nunca (30 Sep 2008)

Hola, a ver si me podeís contestar a una duda.

tenía unos ahorros en ING, los he sacado hoy, mas que nada porque no me habían mandado la clave a casa y tal y como esta la cosa no quería tener el dinero sin poder acceder a él desde casa (en los 5 meses y pico que he tenido el dinero no me la han enviado ).

Bueno ese dinero estaba en una cuenta naranja, y ya habían pasado los 5 meses de la "oferta", así que tengo los intereses.

¿Puedo meterlo de nuevo ahora al depósito del 6%?, ¿tengo que cancelar totalmente mi antigua cuenta?


----------



## roebek (30 Sep 2008)

Ahora o nunca dijo:


> Hola, a ver si me podeís contestar a una duda.
> 
> tenía unos ahorros en ING, los he sacado hoy, mas que nada porque no me habían mandado la clave a casa y tal y como esta la cosa no quería tener el dinero sin poder acceder a él desde casa (en los 5 meses y pico que he tenido el dinero no me la han enviado ).
> 
> ...



¿No te han enviado la clave de acceso en 5 meses y te has quedado tan tranquilo? : 
Supongo que vives en algún sitio con acceso a una sucursal de ING, o eres muy tranquilo .

Sobre el depósito al 6%, puedes probar con el truco del amago (a mí no me ha funcionado nunca, pero a mucha gente sí). Por incremento de saldo va a ser difícil si has retirado hoy la pasta, salvo que hagan mañana la nueva foto...


----------



## Ahora o nunca (30 Sep 2008)

No gestiono yo ese dinero. Lo gestiona mi novia, cuando ayer me enteré imagínate...

¿El truco del amago?

No sé que es eso


----------



## roebek (30 Sep 2008)

Ahora o nunca dijo:


> ¿El truco del amago?
> 
> No sé que es eso



Pues nada, empieza a leerte este mismo hilo que tienes para rato


----------



## tucapital.es (30 Sep 2008)

Ahora o nunca dijo:


> No gestiono yo ese dinero. Lo gestiona mi novia, cuando ayer me enteré imagínate...
> 
> ¿El truco del amago?
> 
> No sé que es eso



Para mayor facilidad leetelo en Tu Capital - Los mejores depósitos: Trucos

Consiste en que vas como si fueras a hacer una transferencia desde ING hacia tus cuentas asociadas, en ese momento ING te contraoferta con un depósito al 5,5% o al 6%.

Salu2.


----------



## Buster (1 Oct 2008)

Lo que yo dije.


----------



## Aitor Menta (1 Oct 2008)

juanantz dijo:


> Movimiento de ING.
> 
> Foto de cuenta a 30 de septiembre.
> 
> Se puede contratar un depósito 6% hasta finales de octubre sobre incrementos de cantidad a dicha fecha.



Ayer "renové" los depositos que tenía y he entrado hoy para comprobarlos y lo he visto... así que dentro de otro mes tocará volver a hacer el plan renove


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (1 Oct 2008)

juanantz dijo:


> Movimiento de ING.
> 
> Foto de cuenta a 30 de septiembre.
> 
> Se puede contratar un depósito 6% hasta finales de octubre sobre incrementos de cantidad a dicha fecha.



exacto, nos olvidamos de la anterior foto y nos fijamos en el saldo de ayer mismo

en las condiciones pone claramente que en la foto entra todo excepto el saldo de la cuenta nómina (depósitos + naranja)


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (1 Oct 2008)

juanantz dijo:


> En teoría no podrás.
> 
> Al hacer la foto de la cuenta el 30 de septiembre, si cancelas el depósito te dirá que tu saldo ha disminuido y solo podrás contratar por encima de esa cantidad.
> 
> La diferencia es que en las últimas ampliaciones de plazo para contratar el depósito no habían hecho foto de la cuenta.



es verdad, en teoría no se podrá excepto si se hace amago de transferencia y te ofrece el 6% (suponiendo que a partir de ahora funcione el amago)


----------



## kabi_rules (1 Oct 2008)

ST77XX dijo:


> es verdad, en teoría no se podrá excepto si se hace amago de transferencia y te ofrece el 6% (suponiendo que a partir de ahora funcione el amago)



El amago sigue funcionando, probado hoy mismo. Transferencia desde la cuenta nómina de 90.000 euros (que no tengo) a la cuenta de IBanesto y me ofrece el 6% TAE a 5 meses.


----------



## Tubes (1 Oct 2008)

Queria haceros una consulta sobre ING, ya que acabo de empezar con ellos y todavia no lo tengo muy claro.

Yo he abierto dos cuentas con ellos, de dos titulares. A medida que voy haciendo OTEs voy abriendo depositos al 6%. 

Pongamos por ejemplo que ahora lanzan una oferta de deposito al ¿6,5%?, es un ejemplo. 

¿Se pueden cancelar esos depositos y pasarlos al 6,5%?. Creo que esto no es posible. Ahora bien si yo hago un ingreso por la misma cantidad que yo tengo en depositos, lo saco al 6,5%, y luego cancelo esos depositos, eso es posible. ¿Cuanto tiempo tardan en depositar en la cuenta los depositos cancelados?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (1 Oct 2008)

Tubes dijo:


> Queria haceros una consulta sobre ING, ya que acabo de empezar con ellos y todavia no lo tengo muy claro.
> 
> Yo he abierto dos cuentas con ellos, de dos titulares. A medida que voy haciendo OTEs voy abriendo depositos al 6%.
> 
> ...



el capital del depósito cancelado y los intereses correspondientes los tienes en tu cuenta disponibles en el momento que los cancelas, la operación es inmediata

si usas ese capital + intereses para crear un nuevo depósito (con el truco del amago) no se hará efectivo hasta el día siguiente de la apertura, durante ese día el dinero estará en tu cuenta naranja

espero que te haya sido de utilidad

saludos


----------



## Tubes (1 Oct 2008)

ST77XX dijo:


> el capital del depósito cancelado y los intereses correspondientes los tienes en tu cuenta disponibles en el momento que los cancelas, la operación es inmediata
> 
> si usas ese capital + intereses para crear un nuevo depósito (con el truco del amago) no se hará efectivo hasta el día siguiente de la apertura, durante ese día el dinero estará en tu cuenta naranja
> 
> ...




Entonces, por lo que entiendo siempre hay que amagar con irte.

¿Y siempre sale el truco?. O hay que ser cliente de cierto tiempo para que salga.


----------



## tucapital.es (1 Oct 2008)

Tubes dijo:


> Entonces, por lo que entiendo siempre hay que amagar con irte.
> 
> ¿Y siempre sale el truco?. O hay que ser cliente de cierto tiempo para que salga.



Ha habido a gente que les han dejado de funcionar, pero la mayoría de las veces es porque tienen contratados depósitos por incremento y por lo tanto al intentar amagar, les avisan que perdería el depósito por incrmeneto.

Salu2.


----------



## eminentemente técnico (1 Oct 2008)

Una dudilla...antiguamente el limite para efectuar transferencias desde ING POR INTERNET era de 6000 eur.

Ahora ha cambiado ese limite,pero cuanto?hasta que cantidad puedo transferir desde internet de una sola vez??

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## CaCO3 (1 Oct 2008)

eminentemente técnico dijo:


> Una dudilla...antiguamente el limite para efectuar transferencias desde ING POR INTERNET era de 6000 eur.
> 
> Ahora ha cambiado ese limite,pero cuanto?hasta que cantidad puedo transferir desde internet de una sola vez??



Hace tiempo que no lo miro, porque doy por hecho que sigue así: 5999,99 €. De todos modos, si la cantidad a m over no es mucho mayor puedes hacer varias transferencias el mismo día por ese importe. Es lo que hago yo.


----------



## tucapital.es (1 Oct 2008)

eminentemente técnico dijo:


> Una dudilla...antiguamente el limite para efectuar transferencias desde ING POR INTERNET era de 6000 eur.
> 
> Ahora ha cambiado ese limite,pero cuanto?hasta que cantidad puedo transferir desde internet de una sola vez??



Yo he sido capaz de hacer una transferencia recientemente de 18.000€ y creo que 19.000€ no dejaba.

Salu2.


----------



## eminentemente técnico (1 Oct 2008)

caco3 dijo:


> Hace tiempo que no lo miro, porque doy por hecho que sigue así: 5999,99 €. De todos modos, si la cantidad a m over no es mucho mayor puedes hacer varias transferencias el mismo día por ese importe. Es lo que hago yo.



Yo hice hace poco una de 12000 y sin problemas asi que 6000 ya no es el limite,pero supongo que algun limite habrá...de todas formas creo recordar que no se podia hacer mas de una transferencia en un dia,aunque igual me equivoco...:


----------



## eminentemente técnico (1 Oct 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Yo he sido capaz de hacer una transferencia recientemente de 18.000€ y creo que 19.000€ no dejaba.
> 
> Salu2.



entonces hay que deducir que el limite ha psado de 6000 a 18000.
saludos y gracias.


----------



## Aguilucho (1 Oct 2008)

Yo estaba esperando a ver si uno-e sacaba algún depósito guapo ahora en octubre, y al ver la m... pinchada en un palo que dan (5.1% a un año y gracias) pues mis planes se vieron bastante truncados - tenía 7500€ muertos de asco esperando en la cuenta naranja de ING al 3% desde hacía un par de semanas.
Al entrar hoy en ING me ponían "por cualquier ingreso que supere la media del 30 de septiembre podrá contratar el bla bla" y me cabreé (me pilló "la foto" con toda la pasta allí), así que dije "pues al menos en uno-e me dan un poco más que el 3% de ING" con la idea de tenerla en uno-e hasta que encontrara algún depósito chulo, así que fuí a hacer la transferencia y dejar a 0 la cuenta de ING... y tachan, salió el "y en vez de transferirlo no quieres un depósito al 6% durante 3 meses???" y por supuesto dije que sí 
Aiiins que dura la vida del subastero, si al final somos como mercenarios, nos vamos al que nos pague más


----------



## quike_19 (2 Oct 2008)

Efectivamente, los depósitos ahora se pueden abrir hasta el 31 de octubre y la nueva "foto" de saldo es del 30 de septiembre.


----------



## kabi_rules (2 Oct 2008)

Aguilucho dijo:


> Yo estaba esperando a ver si uno-e sacaba algún depósito guapo ahora en octubre, y al ver la m... pinchada en un palo que dan (5.1% a un año y gracias) pues mis planes se vieron bastante truncados - tenía 7500€ muertos de asco esperando en la cuenta naranja de ING al 3% desde hacía un par de semanas.
> Al entrar hoy en ING me ponían "por cualquier ingreso que supere la media del 30 de septiembre podrá contratar el bla bla" y me cabreé (me pilló "la foto" con toda la pasta allí), así que dije "pues al menos en uno-e me dan un poco más que el 3% de ING" con la idea de tenerla en uno-e hasta que encontrara algún depósito chulo, así que fuí a hacer la transferencia y dejar a 0 la cuenta de ING... y tachan, salió el "y en vez de transferirlo no quieres un depósito al 6% *durante 3 meses*???" y por supuesto dije que sí
> Aiiins que dura la vida del subastero, si al final somos como mercenarios, nos vamos al que nos pague más



Si hubieses hecho la transferencia a una cuenta de IBanesto, te hubiese ofreciod el mismo TAE a 5 meses. Aunque la verdad, tampoco es una gran diferencia, especialmente si lo puedes volver a contratar...


----------



## Buster (2 Oct 2008)

Yo creo que hasta final de año ING y otras entidades seguirán con el 6% a X meses.

Lo interesante será ver qué % dan desde enero de 2009. 

Si es cierto que el euríbor llega al 6% entonces podríamos ver depósitos a 6 meses al 6,5% TAE.


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (2 Oct 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Yo he sido capaz de hacer una transferencia recientemente de 18.000€ y creo que 19.000€ no dejaba.
> 
> Salu2.



desde ING a cualquier otra entidad no existe límite para hacer una transferencia, bueno si, el límite es lo que tengas en la cuenta 

otra cosa es para hacer una OTE a ING desde otra entidad que el límite por Internet es de 5999.99 al día, si quieres hacer un ingreso superior tendrás que hacerlo por escrito


----------



## roebek (2 Oct 2008)

ST77XX dijo:


> desde ING a cualquier otra entidad no existe límite para hacer una transferencia, bueno si, el límite es lo que tengas en la cuenta



Exacto. Faltaría más 
De hecho, en la condiciones de la cuenta nómina pone bien clarito que las transferencias en la zona euro son gratis hasta 50.000 euros.


----------



## rosonero (2 Oct 2008)

Hasta 18.000 € me parece que es límite de transferencias por la web de ING, para más de 18.000 € se han de hacer telefónicamente.


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (2 Oct 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Hasta 18.000 € me parece que es límite de transferencias por la web de ING, para más de 18.000 € se han de hacer telefónicamente.




no se desde cuando está esa norma pero os puedo asegurar que he hecho (hace unos meses) alguna que otra transferencia de 6 cifras desde ING via web y ningún problema


----------



## orcblin (2 Oct 2008)

ST77XX dijo:


> no se desde cuando está esa norma pero os puedo asegurar que he hecho (hace unos meses) alguna que otra transferencia de 6 cifras desde ING via web y ningún problema



jje yo también

1000,01 jajajajaj


----------



## Titostar (8 Oct 2008)

*Renovar depósitos*

Hola, 

Viendo la bajada de tipos de 0,5 del BCE intuyo que dejarán de ofrecer depósitos al 6%. ¿Podría ser no? 

Partiendo de esa hipótesis y puesto que en ING los depósitos son a 5 meses, todavía son válidos y no hay penalizaciones, ¿sería una buena idea cancelar los depósitos y volverlos a abrir? De esta forma ganas tiempo (en mi caso hace 2 meses que los abrí) y puedes tener el dinero hasta mediados de marzo al 6%. 

Acabo de comprobar que es posible hacer el amago de transferencia a Ibanesto y tener depósitos al 6%.


----------



## federicoterron (8 Oct 2008)

Titostar dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Viendo la bajada de tipos de 0,5 del BCE intuyo que dejarán de ofrecer depósitos al 6%. ¿Podría ser no?
> 
> ...



Mientras en iBanesto esten dando el 6.10%, veo dificil que ING quite los depositos al 6%.


----------



## tucapital.es (8 Oct 2008)

Mientras haya falta liquidez en el mercado, no creo que nadie baje los intereses por los depósitos. Primeramente hemos de ver si el Euribor se mueve en los próximos días. En caso de una caída de dicho índice puede que en los próximos meses bajen los intereses de los depósitos.

Puede que ahora sea el momento de pillar algún depósito de largo plazo para garantizar una buena rentabilidad.

Salu2


----------



## rosonero (9 Oct 2008)

Por ahora el euribor a su rollo, pa'riba 5.51 .  
Pasando del tipo de interés del BCE 3.75

Ya no tira tanto este hilo, como se nota que nos ha pasado a preocupar más otras cosillas como la seguridad y tal.


----------



## SrBauti (10 Oct 2008)

Hola compañeros INGeros, tengo una duda. ¿Todavía se puede hacer el amago de transferencia para que te ofrezcan el deposito al 6%? Es que lo intento varias veces con diferentes cantidades y nada... incluso he dado de alta una cuenta de iBanesto y he intentando hacer la transferencia a esa cuenta y tampoco... Habeís probado vosotros? Que cantidades poneis?

Saludos,


----------



## vidarr (10 Oct 2008)

SrBauti dijo:


> Hola compañeros INGeros, tengo una duda. ¿Todavía se puede hacer el amago de transferencia para que te ofrezcan el deposito al 6%? Es que lo intento varias veces con diferentes cantidades y nada... incluso he dado de alta una cuenta de iBanesto y he intentando hacer la transferencia a esa cuenta y tampoco... Habeís probado vosotros? Que cantidades poneis?



He puesto 50.000 euros desde la Cuenta Nómina (no había más de 2000, siempre la tengo pelada) y ha funcionado hace unos días.

Yo creo que lo que importa no es sólo la cantidad total de la transferencia, sino también el porcentaje que dicha cantidad represente sobre tu saldo. Pero a saber...


----------



## fer_far (13 Oct 2008)

Buenas,

Tengo una dudilla sobre el depósito al 6% 5 meses de ING. Lo he abierto hace un mes aproximadamente, por lo tanto todos los nuevos ingresos que haga a la cuenta naranja hasta la fecha de vencimiento del depósito se remunerarán al 6%, ¿esto es así verdad?

Gracias.


----------



## CaCO3 (13 Oct 2008)

fer_far dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Tengo una dudilla sobre el depósito al 6% 5 meses de ING. Lo he abierto hace un mes aproximadamente, por lo tanto todos los nuevos ingresos que haga a la cuenta naranja hasta la fecha de vencimiento del depósito se remunerarán al 6%, ¿esto es así verdad?



No, no basta con ingresar el dinero: hay que constituir el depósito; si no, te rentarán a lo que rente la cuenta naranja (que no recuerdo si es un 3%). Eso sí, puedes hacer todos los depósitos al 6% que quieras.


----------



## fer_far (15 Oct 2008)

caco3 dijo:


> No, no basta con ingresar el dinero: hay que constituir el depósito; si no, te rentarán a lo que rente la cuenta naranja (que no recuerdo si es un 3%). Eso sí, puedes hacer todos los depósitos al 6% que quieras.



Muchas gracias por aclarármelo.

Saludos.


----------



## jusepe (15 Oct 2008)

*retención*

Una pregunta si pasas menos de 3 mil euros te retienen el importe 32 días ¿como se puede hacer para evitar está retención?


----------



## oscahie (15 Oct 2008)

jusepe dijo:


> Una pregunta si pasas menos de 3 mil euros te retienen el importe 32 días ¿como se puede hacer para evitar está retención?



Esto creo que se ha repetido hasta la saciedad... el truco era algo así como hacer una primera transferencia de 1€ (que te retendrán durante los 32 días) y otra después con el resto.


----------



## Tuerto (19 Oct 2008)

¿Alguien ha hecho el amago ultimamente?, parece que el deposito al 6% que te ofrecen es a tres meses en vez de 5.

Saludos.

Edito: El amago a Ibanesto continua dando el 6% a cinco meses (por lo menos a mi y para cantidades > 10.000), independientemente de la oferta actual.


----------



## tucapital.es (20 Oct 2008)

He tenido noticias de que al amagar a una entidad que no sea Ibanesto te ofrecía el 6% a 3 meses en lugar de los 5 meses, pero si amagabas a Ibanesto, te seguía dando los 5 meses, pero eso ya fue hace 2 semanas.

Salu2.


----------



## vidarr (20 Oct 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> He tenido noticias de que al amagar a una entidad que no sea Ibanesto te ofrecía el 6% a 3 meses en lugar de los 5 meses, pero si amagabas a Ibanesto, te seguía dando los 5 meses, pero eso ya fue hace 2 semanas.
> 
> Salu2.



Esta misma mañana seguía funcionando.


----------



## jusepe (21 Oct 2008)

*El truco funciona si...*

El truco del amago funciona cuando tratas de volver a pasar el dinero a la cuenta asociada, o sólo funciona si la cuenta es distinta a la asociada????


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (21 Oct 2008)

el amago sigue funcionando

ayer mismo, ningún problema, te ofrece el 6% a 5 meses como siempre


----------



## tucapital.es (21 Oct 2008)

jusepe dijo:


> El truco del amago funciona cuando tratas de volver a pasar el dinero a la cuenta asociada, o sólo funciona si la cuenta es distinta a la asociada????



Si sólo tienes la cuenta Naranja sólo podrás amagar con cuentas asociadas.

Si tienes la cuenta nómina, podrás amagar con cualquier cuenta.

EL truco del 6% al 5 meses es para amagos con cuentas de Ibanesto, aunque hay alguien que ha dicho que también funciona con activobank. Con los demás bancos, te da 6% a 3 meses.

Salu2


----------



## quike_19 (22 Oct 2008)

*Cuidado con cancelar ahora los depósitos al 6% para rehacerlos y que duren mas ya que ahora no cuentan como incremento de saldo y no los puedes rehacer ni por Internet ni te deshacen la cancelación del depósito por teléfono, pues lo de antes era "excepcional", ahora ese dinero no es incremento puesto que viene de un deposito de la campaña anterior.*


----------



## Caída a Plomo (22 Oct 2008)

Pienso que con lo que ha sucedido el primer beneficiado ha sido ING, pues creo que en los depósitos que cancelas el interés a aplicar es menor. Eso que se va a ahorrar ING en unos cuantos depósitos.





quike_19 dijo:


> *cuidado Con Cancelar Ahora Los Depositos Al 6% Para Rehacerlos Y Que Duren Mas Ya Que Ahora No Cuentan Como Incremento De Saldo Y No Los Puedes Rehacer Ni Por Internet Ni Te Deshacen La Cancelacion Del Depósito Por Telefono, Pues Lo De Antes Era "excepcional", Ahora Ese Dinero No Es Incremento Puesto Que Viene De Un Deposito De La Campaña Anterior.*


----------



## quike_19 (22 Oct 2008)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Pienso que con lo que ha sucedido el primer beneficiado ha sido ING, pues creo que en los depósitos que cancelas el interés a aplicar es menor. Eso que se va a ahorrar ING en unos cuantos depósitos.



No, el interés que te dan es el 6%, del tiempo que haya transcurrido.


----------



## arrhenius (22 Oct 2008)

quike_19 dijo:


> *Cuidado con cancelar ahora los depósitos al 6% para rehacerlos y que duren mas ya que ahora no cuentan como incremento de saldo y no los puedes rehacer ni por Internet ni te deshacen la cancelación del depósito por teléfono, pues lo de antes era "excepcional", ahora ese dinero no es incremento puesto que viene de un deposito de la campaña anterior.*



cierto, no te dan el deposito al 6 por incremento de saldo, sino por que no te lo lleves a ibanesto, es lo que llamamos aqui el truco del amago


----------



## quike_19 (22 Oct 2008)

Me temo que el truco del amago no fuciona si tienes otros depositos al 6%, como ya ocurría antes. Habría que arriesgarse a cancelar todos y hacer el truco a ver si sale la oferta, pero encima perdería un mes de intereses en el resto del dinero, si es a tres meses. A ver que me dicen hoy.


----------



## Tuerto (22 Oct 2008)

quike_19 dijo:


> Me temo que el truco del amago no fuciona si tienes otros depositos al 6%, como ya ocurría antes. Habría que arriesgarse a cancelar todos y hacer el truco a ver si sale la oferta, pero encima perdería un mes de intereses en el resto del dinero, si es a tres meses. A ver que me dicen hoy.



Pues es lo que hice yo antes de ayer y me funcionó, cancele los depósitos al 6%, hice el amago a Ibanesto y los volvi a abrir al 6% por cinco meses más.

Saludos.


----------



## quike_19 (22 Oct 2008)

Tuerto dijo:


> Pues es lo que hice yo antes de ayer y me funcionó, cancele los depósitos al 6%, hice el amago a Ibanesto y los volvi a abrir al 6% por cinco meses más.
> 
> Saludos.



Ya os informaré a ver que me dicen hoy. Me había quedado con lo de los 3 meses, pero veo que es para otros bancos.


----------



## TRAX (22 Oct 2008)

Estoy estudiando dejar durante un año una cantidad de dinero en ING que no voy a necesitar. Teniendo en cuenta que ppcc dice que los depositos a medio plazo no son interesantes por una próxima caida del euribor. Estoy planteandome en lugar de abrir una cuenta naranja (6% TAE los cinco primeros meses, 3% anual), contratar un depósito naranja (5,30% TAE). Ya que en cinco meses es posible que los bancos den menos intereses. ¿Como lo veis?.

Y en cuanto a las letras del tesoro, ¿creeis que van a ser mas rentables próximamente?


----------



## Subrogando (22 Oct 2008)

*A ver*



Tuerto dijo:


> Pues es lo que hice yo antes de ayer y me funcionó, cancele los depósitos al 6%, hice el amago a Ibanesto y los volvi a abrir al 6% por cinco meses más.
> 
> Saludos.



¿Alguien más puede confirmar ésto?


----------



## quike_19 (22 Oct 2008)

quike_19 dijo:


> Ya os informaré a ver que me dicen hoy. Me había quedado con lo de los 3 meses, pero veo que es para otros bancos.



Bueno al final me han solucionado el tema.


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (23 Oct 2008)

Subrogando dijo:


> ¿Alguien más puede confirmar ésto?




yo te lo confirmo:

- cancelas los depósitos que tengas
- haces el amago a ibanesto
- te ofrece de nuevo el depósito y puedes abrir depósito por la misma cantidad + los intereses generados
- empieza a contar de nuevo los 5 meses


----------



## tucapital.es (23 Oct 2008)

Cierto, yo hice lo mismo. Pero ya estoy oyendo casos de que no les están funcionando el amago.

Salu2.


----------



## albrto (23 Oct 2008)

Yo tengo una cuenta nomina y ya tenia un deposito al 6. Hoy he hecho el amago y me ha funcionado!.


----------



## RenditionVerite (23 Oct 2008)

Sigue funcionando el tema. Acabo de hacer el amago de transferencia hacia una cuenta de Cajamandril y me ha ofrecido el deposito 6% a 3 meses.


----------



## pedrot (24 Oct 2008)

si les llamais es muy posible que os ofrezcan un 6% a 3 meses sin necesidad de hacer amagos, a mí me lo ofrecieron
 
yo mantengo algo de dinero en ing pero menos de la que tenía antes de lo de los 10.000 millones, como vuelva a salir otra noticia que considere negativa dejo la cuenta a cero


----------



## tucapital.es (24 Oct 2008)

Claro, si llamas para decirle que quieres sacar el dinero, jejeje. Y si les dices que vas a llevartelo a Ibanesto, incluso te puede ofrecer el 6% a 5 meses.

Yo sigo trabajando con ING como siempre, sin ninguna preocupación.

Salu2.


----------



## CaCO3 (24 Oct 2008)

Tengo algo más de la mitad de mis ahorros en ING (unos 25.000) y, la verdad, después de que haya bajado otro 10% más, me estoy planteando sacar el dinero y dejar como mucho 6.000 euros.

Lo que no sé es donde meterlo porque del Sabadell no sé si fiarme y, aunque activobank tiene un depósito al 6%, la cancelación anticipada la remunera al 4%.

En openbank tengo ahora mismo el resto del dinero y, aunque tiene un depósito de 9 meses al. 6% la cancelación anticipada la remuneran al 4,46% . Además de que salir de ING para dejarle todos mis ahorros a Botín no creo que sea ganar demasiado en seguridad.

Por último, uno-e, que es el otro banco con el que opero, tiene depósitos que dan risa.


----------



## rosonero (24 Oct 2008)

Mira por donde ahora Ing y Santander van de la manita, cada uno en su bolsa, de castañazo en castañazo, ahora mismo los dos cotizan sobre los 7 con 10 o 20, y más que bajarán.

Cuando ya no nos podemos fiar (por razones objetivas) ni de los más grandes, ¿qué nos queda? 
Estamos en momentos premadmax, creo que es el momento de mirar cuentas fuera del país.


----------



## federicoterron (24 Oct 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Mira por donde ahora Ing y Santander van de la manita, cada uno en su bolsa, de castañazo en castañazo, ahora mismo los dos cotizan sobre los 7 con 10 o 20, y más que bajarán.
> 
> Cuando ya no nos podemos fiar (por razones objetivas) ni de los más grandes, ¿qué nos queda?
> Estamos en momentos premadmax, creo que es el momento de *mirar cuentas fuera del país.*



En que pais concretamente??
Porque estan saliendo noticias de bancos en problemas en muchisimos sitios.


----------



## Furby (24 Oct 2008)

Vamos a ver, la cotización en bolsa no tiene una relación directa y lineal con la quiebra de una empresa en este contexto en el que nos encontramos.

De lo contrario, Jazztel ya estaría hipermegaquebrada con lo que valen sus acciones.

Eso son apreciaciones subjetivas del mercado y en todo caso, están cayendo todas las bolsas mundiales...


Ahora mismo ING, con el respaldo del gobierno holandés, es un sitio muy respetable donde tener el dinero.

Economía/Finanzas.- Northern Rock retira varios productos de ahorro ante la 'avalancha' de nuevos clientes. europapress.es

Saludos


----------



## CaCO3 (25 Oct 2008)

Furby dijo:


> Vamos a ver, la cotización en bolsa no tiene una relación directa y lineal con la quiebra de una empresa en este contexto en el que nos encontramos.



No, pero es que a ING. además de bajar en bolsa. le ha inyectado el gobierno holandés a través de compra de acciones 10.000 millones de euros, que se dice pronto. No es sólo dejarse guiar por la cotización.

Eso sí, del Santander o cualquier otra caja u otro banco español no podemos decir lo mismo, porque ya se han preocupado los banquitos españoles de que todas estas operaciones se hagan con la más absoluta opacidad.

Tiene cojones que yo, ahorrador responsable, me esté comiendo con papas la crisis sin haber participado en las causas de ella. Y encima hasta que pueda perder el dinero. Está claro que el sistema está montado para que te lo gastes todo en putas, alcohol y demás vicios.


----------



## proximo (25 Oct 2008)

caco3 dijo:


> No, pero es que a ING. además de bajar en bolsa. le ha inyectado el gobierno holandés a través de compra de acciones 10.000 millones de euros, que se dice pronto. No es sólo dejarse guiar por la cotización.
> 
> Eso sí, del Santander o cualquier otra caja u otro banco español no podemos decir lo mismo, porque ya se han preocupado los banquitos españoles de que todas estas operaciones se hagan con la más absoluta opacidad.
> 
> Tiene cojones que yo, ahorrador responsable, me esté comiendo con papas la crisis sin haber participado en las causas de ella. Y encima hasta que pueda perder el dinero. Está claro que el sistema está montado para que te lo gastes todo en putas, alcohol y demás vicios.



O para que te lo gastes en algo infinitamente peor: en una vivienda cuyo precio fija un especulador y te financia un banco a euribor + diferencial...


----------



## pedrot (26 Oct 2008)

no os comais la cabeza, vosotros diversificad y se acabó. Yo trabajo con 4 bancos, tres de ellos online,tengo cuenta vivienda que a saber si no tendré que devolver la pasta en un futuro.Incluso si tuviera algo más de pasta quizás me abriría el depósito ese de cajamadrid de 6% tae que ofrece por tlf a sus clientes

conviene estar al dia para mover dinero entre entidades si salen noticias negativas de alguna eso sí. Lo que tengo claro que no voy a hacer es tener mi dinero en mi casa, porque pierdo un 6% anual, y el año que viene más, y al otro más....y la inflación se lo va comiendo. Eso no lo hace nadie.

¿Y el oro?, dirán algunos. El oro y otros bienes similares tienen vaivenes de precio brutales y aunque estos últimos años ha subido, el oro mantuvo su valor en alrededor de 250-300 dolares la onza 15 o 20 años, una puta ruina.Quien dice que no volverá a caer.


----------



## Subrogando (27 Oct 2008)

*A ver*



RenditionVerite dijo:


> Sigue funcionando el tema. Acabo de hacer el amago de transferencia hacia una cuenta de Cajamandril y me ha ofrecido el deposito 6% a 3 meses.



¿Por qué unos hablais de 3 meses y otros de 5? Por favor confirmad cuál de las dos opciones ofrecen, o si es que varía la oferta en función de la maniobra que se haga o de algún otro factor.

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## federicoterron (27 Oct 2008)

Subrogando dijo:


> ¿Por qué unos hablais de 3 meses y otros de 5? Por favor confirmad cuál de las dos opciones ofrecen, o si es que varía la oferta en función de la maniobra que se haga o de algún otro factor.
> 
> Gracias y un saludo



Si el amago es hacia una cuenta de iBanesto te ofrecen el deposito a 5 meses, para el resto de amagos la oferta es de 3 meses.


----------

